# ROFR Thread Oct to Dec 2018 *PLEASE SEE FIRST POST FOR INSTRUCTIONS & FORMATTING TOOL*



## pangyal

Hi everyone!


This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !

*If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round!):*

*https://rofr.scubacat.net*
*
Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.*

If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:

DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.


Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.

Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.


Sample:https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ost-for-instructions-formatting-tool.3615204/

pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16

*Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads: 

January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List*


----------



## pangyal

*Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.

Please make sure to use the nifty tool in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!

Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week *


----------



## pangyal

*PASSED 


AKV:*

Njdizfreak417---$125-$6675-50-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 50/19- sent 8/31, passed 10/1

Pietin---$110-$20807-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 9/7, passed 10/3

MiniMN---$115-$12059-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 35/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 9/7, passed 10/3

DDuck4Life---$106-$21815-200-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 200/19- sent 9/10, passed 10/3

Preds---$116-$13270-110-AKV-Aug-0/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 9/10, passed 10/3

Smithjohn57---$106-$25557-220-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 440/19, 220/20- sent 9/5, passed 10/4

Apirateslifeforme2---$110-$14323-125-AKV-Oct-0/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 9/26, passed 10/16

Disneyaholics---$108-$19086-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 9/27, passed 10/17

Tabologist---$116-$12100-100-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 9/13, passed 10/12

chehan---$115-$35300-300-AKV-Oct-0/17, 523/18, 300/19, 300/20-seller pays MF '18- sent 10/1, passed 10/17

Cyberc1978---$122-$9005-70-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 98/19, 70/20- sent 10/9, passed 10/26

chehan---$111-$11690-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 200/18, 100/19, 100/20-seller pays MF '18- sent 10/11, passed 11/5

Ashleypj---$118-$12300-100-AKV-Jun-0/17, 95/18, 100/19- sent 10/25, passed 11/16

PandaPie---$113-$11795-100-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 13/19, 100/20- sent 10/24, passed 11/16

NuclearDad---$110-$11559-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 45/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 10/25, passed 11/16

Mainstreetdreams---$104-$28870-270-AKV-Jun-0/17, 19/18, 270/19, 270/20- sent 10/19, passed 11/19

sleepy425---$123-$6883-50-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 31/19, 50/20- sent 11/8, passed 12/5

thepak92---$117-$19521-150-AKV-Feb-150/18, 300/19, 150/20 - sent 11/21, passed 12/18

jsand99---$95-$11910-120-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 11/16


*AUL:*


JackArchie---$88-$16260-160-AUL-Jun-0/17, 246/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 9/11, passed 10/4

macbookpro1987---$90-$11800-110-AUL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 106/18, 110/19- sent 9/20, passed 10/09

JackArchie---$95-$11112-100-AUL (Subsidized)-March -0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 9/24, passed 10/16

JackArchie---$92-$16723-160-AUL (Subsidized)-March-0/17, 160/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 9/30, passed 10/17

letsg0---$90-$10504-100-AUL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 10/8, passed 10/26

yutamrsk---$69-$12673-160-AUL-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 265/19- sent 11/2, passed 12/4

jamesr0721---$95-$16245-160-AUL-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20-Subsidized- sent 11/5, passed 12/6

*BCV:*

Princess Michele---$143-$22723-150-BCV-Dec-0/17, 186/18, 150/19- sent 9/27, passed 10/17

Jerry5788---$135-$34299-250-BCV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20- sent 10/4, passed 10/29

Noodlez---$127-$27853-214-BCV-Jun-0/17, 214/18, 214/19, 214/20- sent 11/7, passed 12/5

*BLT:*

Bfiessinger---$138-$23638-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 9/5, passed 10/2

ray3127---$140-$23096-160-BLT-Oct-38/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 10/5, passed 10/28

Disneyaholics---$133-$22025-160-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20-Seller pays MF ‘18- sent 10/18, passed 11/5

kool_kat---$133-$20622-150-BLT-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 10/17, passed 11/5

DougEMG---$125-$51800-400-BLT-Sep-0/17, 487/18, 400/19, 400/20-split MF/Closing- sent 10/23, passed 11/16

Papalaxpunk---$131-$29559-210-BLT-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 10/25, passed 11/16

Blt_Bound---$120-$24000-200-BLT-FEB-0/17, 81/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 11/5, passed 12/4

*BWV:
*
Making Moore Memories---$140-$14525-100-BWV-Oct-0/17, 168/18, 100/19, 100/20-Seller pays '18 fees- sent 9/17, passed 10/9

kdhunter---$122-$6928-50-BWV-Sep-0/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 9/20, passed 10/17

Disneykate605---$116-$24739-200-BWV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 155/19, 200/20- sent 11/10, passed 12/5

*HH:*

texansue---$76-$13234-150-HH-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 142/19, 150/20- sent 10/19, passed 11/5

*OKW:*

CMouser---$96-$14880-150-OKW-Apr-0/17, 70/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 9/9, passed 10/3

disneybass---$96-$12016-110-OKW-Oct-0/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 10/10, passed 11/2

*
OKW EXTENDED:*



*
PVB:*

Tnbishop---$134-$30870-225-PVB-Aug-0/17, 4/18, 0/19, 225/20-Seller pays MF '18, and '19- sent 9/25, passed 10/16

Dustifer---$143.33-$22110-150-PVB-Feb-0/17, 150/18, 300/19-Seller pays MF '18- sent 10/5, passed 10/28

smileeyore---$165-$8792-50-PVB-Dec-0/17, 50/18, 50/19-Seller pays MF ‘18- sent 10/14, passed 11/4

Preds (seller)---$167-$12200-70-PVB-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 70/19, 70/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 10/8, passed 10/26

ColinBlair---$170-$9275-50-PVB-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 10/26, passed 11/16

mixmastertoy---$150-$15731-100-PVB-Jun-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 10/18, passed 11/6

*SSR:*

DisneyKLN---$95-$25323-250-SSR-Apr-0/17, 117/18, 250/19- sent 9/4, passed 10/1

cinjam---$100-$6177-50-SSR-Feb-0/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 9/17, passed 10/9

Howerd---$95-$36217-350-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 700/19, 350/20- sent 9/25, passed 10/16

GrryC---$102-$10695-100-SSR-OCT- 4/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 10/9, passed 11/2

James Ward---$105-$6134-50-SSR-Oct-0/17, 100/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 10/11, passed 11/2

Kevin D---$100-$19482-180-SSR-Aug-0/17, 200/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 10/14, passed 11/2

crt082---$101-$15700-150-SSR-Dec-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 10/17, passed 11/6

Bbguy5---$104-$15230-130-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 130/20- sent 10/24, passed 11/16

skstorm---$103-$16000-150-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 256/19, 150/20-seller pays MF 2018- sent 11/8, passed 12/5


*VGC:*




*VGF:*

Bgdude---$169-$16463-90-VGF-Feb-83/17, 90/18, 90/19- sent 9/10, passed 10/2

Bgdude---$169-$17586-100-VGF-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 123/19, 100/20- sent 9/7, passed 10/3

Bgdude---$189-$10232-50-VGF-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 50/20- sent 9/7, passed 10/3

KCdisneyfan---$192-$11383-55-VGF-Apr-0/17, 55/18, 55/19, 55/20- sent 9/5, passed 10/3

3cuteboys---$165-$17055-100-VGF-Jun-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20-Seller pays MF’18- sent 9/18, passed 10/9

mixmastertoy---$140-$10259-70-VGF-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 70/19-seller paying 2019 fees- sent 10/24, passed 11/15

Jack_Sparrow_NJ---$155-$16412-100-VGF-Apr-100/17, 78/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 11/14, passed 12/5

cheygirl---$167-$17255-100-VGF-Feb-0/17, 100/18, 205/19, 95/20- sent 11/16, passed 12/11

pkrieger2287---$179-$9735-50-VGF-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 50/20- sent 11/29, passed 12/20


*WL/ BRV:*

James Ward---$112-$6035-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 9/7, passed 10/3

Mamaroo---$99-$17565-170-BRV@WL-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 190/19, 170/20- sent 10/8, passed 11/2



*WL/ CCV:*


Abby Hill---$140-$30305-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/17, 340/18, 200/19- sent 9/27, passed 10/17

iheartglaciers---$146.66-$11685-75-CCV@WL-Oct-0/17, 150/18, 75/19- Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 11/26, passed 12/20
*
VB:*


Emily921---$57-$17088-250-VB-Aug-0/17, 250/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 10/5, passed 10/26


*WAITING 


AKV:*


LaneOT---$121-$6249-50-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 12/19, 50/20- sent 9/18

aoconnor (seller)---$134-$7583-50-AKV-Dec-0/17, 55/18, 50/19- sent 9/19


aoconnor (seller)---$116-$13798-110-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 10/3

Frederic Civish---$110-$33725-300-AKV-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20-Seller pays 2018 dues-sent 11/6

Thepak92---$110-$17600-160-AKV-Jun- 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 11/9

GinnyBear's_mom---$109-$19181-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 83/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 11/1


meekey7197---$100-$16737-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 26/19, 160/20- sent 12/14

*AUL:*


*
BCV:*

Trb13053---$136-$22000-150-BCV-Feb-0/17, 257/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 10/24


*
BLT:*



TarheelMatt2013---$140-$15634-100-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 12/5

hichicha---$133.45-$22728-160-BLT-Oct-24/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-split closing/seller pays '18 MF- sent 12/12


*
BWV:*

TheEnchantedRose---$116-$28399-225-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 225/19, 225/20- sent 12/11

DduzDis---$118-$18285-150-BWV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 12/14
*
HH:*


*
OKW:*






*
OKW EXTENDED:*




*PVB:*


P&MG---$173-$17850-100-PVB-Dec-0/16, 100/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 10/18

Stinkomann20x6---$142-$30473-200-PVB-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 11/30

MarshallWDW---$148-$8373-50-PVB-Dec-0/17, 59/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 12/10


*SSR:*


DisneyKLN---$95-$25323-250-SSR-Apr-0/17, 117/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 9/4

Ykon---$98-$15403-150-SSR-Apr- 77/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 9/28

Jkramer79---$97-$11625-110-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 9/25

skstorm---$97-$15255-150-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 265/19, 150/20- sent 9/17

Howerd---$95-$36217-350-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 700/19, 350/20- sent 9/25

pirate33---$105-$32397-300-SSR-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 383/18, 300/19-Seller pay half MF18- sent 10/10

ksDisfan---$99-$13219-120-SSR-Aug-0/17, 136/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 10/22


JohnGypsy---$98-$13429-130-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 234/19, 130/20- sent 10/18

Bryan Burmeister---$100-$16900-160-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 142/19, 160/20-seller pays closing- sent 12/9

Katytatey---$101-$21886-205-SSR-Jun-0/17, 34/18, 205/19, 205/20- sent 12/18

*
VGC:*




*VGF:*


SherylLC---$156-$8435-50-VGF-Dec-0/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 11/12

*
WL/ BRV:*





*WL/ CCV:*

storey13---$140-$22905-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/17, 52/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 12/12
*

VB:*


*
TAKEN 



AKV:*

Thepak92---$106-$12500-100-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 10/18, taken 11/8

SomeImaginationHuh---$95-$19595-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 34/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 11/5, taken 12/5

momto3gr8boys---$100-$16595-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20-Seller pays MF for '18 & '19- sent 11/26, taken 12/20

jsand99---$95-$11910-120-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 11/16, taken 12/28


*AUL:



BCV:*

Jerry5788(seller)---$116-$18000-150-BCV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 11/15, taken 12/15

*
BLT:*


Trilliank---$130-$20272-150-BLT-Feb-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 11/20, taken 12/17


*BWV:*


*
HH:*

texansue---$74-$11950-150-HH-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 166/19, 150/20- sent 9/18, taken 10/16
*
OKW:*

Bbguy5---$90-$14000-150-OKW-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 150/19- sent 9/18, taken 10/17

crazy4disney06---$85-$4865-50-OKW-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 3/19, 50/20 -MF paid for '19- sent 10/16, taken 11/8

TheEnchantedRose---$92-$26633-270-OKW-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 270/19- sent 11/2, taken 12/5

*
OKW EXTENDED:*

TheEnchantedRose---$87-$23250-260-OKW(E)-Feb-0/17, 260/18, 260/19- sent 10/10, taken 10/31

Arminnie---$97-$22910-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/17, 52/18, 230/19, 230/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 11/10, taken 12/10


*PVB:*



*
SSR:*

Mainstreetdreams---$94-$22503-232-SSR-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 232/19- sent 9/20, taken 10/18

skstorm---$97-$15255-150-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 265/19, 150/20-seller pays MF 2018- sent 9/18, taken 10/16

*VGC:



VGF:*


*
WL/ BRV:*



*WL/ CCV:



VB:*


----------



## Wakey

Welcome to a fresh thread everyone.
They really seem to be pushing ROFR to the 30 day limit, and beyond at the moment by all accounts.


----------



## NJDizfreak417

Lol Posted this in the last thread accidentally! But yay super excited!

Njdizfreak417---$125-$6675-50-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 50/19- sent 8/31, passed 10/1


----------



## Bbguy5

Good to see they are coming in!  Someone posted on Facebook that due to vacations dvc hasn't processed a lot for september yet.

One of the larger resale companies just posted 34 people passed today.


----------



## CarolMN

Tabologist said:


> Tabologist---$116-$11,600-100-AKV-Dec-0/18, 100/19, 100/20 - sent 9/13



Not sure if this one was included in this quarter's tabulations or in the previous quarter.  Just in case, this was the last post in the old thread (after you posted the link to the new, but before the old thread was closed).


----------



## ScubaCat

CarolMN said:


> Not sure if this one was included in this quarter's tabulations or in the previous quarter.  Just in case, this was the last post in the old thread (after you posted the link to the new, but before the old thread was closed).



@Tabologist could you please click the link in post #1 to reformat that for the list?

Thanks!


----------



## ScubaCat

Bbguy5 said:


> Good to see they are coming in!  Someone posted on Facebook that due to vacations dvc hasn't processed a lot for september yet.
> 
> One of the larger resale companies just posted 34 people passed today.



If it's on facebook, it must be true!


----------



## Wakey

Three just were dealt with on another forum. They took my SSR!


----------



## NJDizfreak417

I was getting concerned because they were just grabbing up AKV with Dec use year.


----------



## DisneyKLN

DisneyKLN---$95-$25323-250-SSR-Apr-0/17, 117/18, 250/19- sent 9/4, passed 10/1

Super excited.  We didn't think the mouse would pass on this one.  This should be the last contract in our collection (I know, famous last words )


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> *If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round!):*
> 
> *https://rofr.scubacat.net*



Oh dear.. went back to the small font.  Gonna be even MORE mean this round!


----------



## bgdude

bgdude---$143-$30675-210-BLT-Feb-0/17, 420/18, 420/19, 210/20- sent 8/31
Cancelled contract 9/2


----------



## bgdude

Bgdude---$169-$16463-90-VGF-Feb-83/17, 90/18, 90/19- sent 9/10, passed 10/2


----------



## skstorm

skstorm---$97-$15255-150-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 265/19, 150/20- sent 9/17

I used the tool but wasn't sure where I was supposed to copy and paste it?  Anyway in the waiting game and desperately hoping that Disney won't take my contract :-(


----------



## Jerry5788

bgdude said:


> bgdude---$143-$30675-210-BLT-Feb-0/17, 420/18, 420/19, 210/20- sent 8/31
> Cancelled contract 9/2



Where was this contract listed?


----------



## bgdude

Jerry5788 said:


> Where was this contract listed?



Fidelity


----------



## KCdisneyfan

Update - passed ROFR!

KCdisneyfan---$192-$11383-55-VGF-Apr-0/17, 55/18, 55/19, 55/20- sent 9/5, passed 10/3


----------



## Pietin

Passed today!

Pietin---$110-$20807-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 9/7, passed 10/3


----------



## bgdude

Bgdude---$169-$17586-100-VGF-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 123/19, 100/20- sent 9/7, passed 10/3


----------



## bgdude

Bgdude---$189-$10232-50-VGF-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 50/20- sent 9/7, passed 10/3


----------



## aoconnor

Oops- posted this in the old thread.

aoconnor (seller)---$116-$13798-110-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 10/3

Done with my master plan after this. Sold 160 points for $122 average and bought 250 points for $100 fully loaded ($86 after renting the extra points). 

Net net after selling commissions and all closing costs I ended up with 90 more points for just $52/ point!


----------



## MiniMN

I posted on the old thread by accident too.

MiniMN---$115-$12059-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 35/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 9/7, passed 10/3

third contract for us!


----------



## CMouser

CMouser---$96-$14880-150-OKW-Apr-0/17, 70/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 9/9, passed 10/3

2nd time must be the charm!!


----------



## motherof5

Wakey said:


> Welcome to a fresh thread everyone.
> They really seem to be pushing ROFR to the 30 day limit, and beyond at the moment by all accounts.


Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## motherof5

CMouser said:


> CMouser---$96-$14880-150-OKW-Apr-0/17, 70/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 9/9, passed 10/3
> 
> 2nd time must be the charm!!


Great deal.  Congratulations.


----------



## motherof5

MiniMN said:


> I posted on the old thread by accident too.
> 
> MiniMN---$115-$12059-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 35/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 9/7, passed 10/3
> 
> third contract for us!


Congratulations and welcome home.  AKV is one of my home resorts as well.


----------



## motherof5

Pietin said:


> Passed today!
> 
> Pietin---$110-$20807-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 9/7, passed 10/3


Great deal with the double points!  Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

skstorm said:


> skstorm---$97-$15255-150-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 265/19, 150/20- sent 9/17
> 
> I used the tool but wasn't sure where I was supposed to copy and paste it?  Anyway in the waiting game and desperately hoping that Disney won't take my contract :-(


Should hear soon.  Sending pixie dust your way.


----------



## motherof5

aoconnor said:


> Oops- posted this in the old thread.
> 
> aoconnor (seller)---$116-$13798-110-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 10/3
> 
> Done with my master plan after this. Sold 160 points for $122 average and bought 250 points for $100 fully loaded ($86 after renting the extra points).
> 
> Net net after selling commissions and all closing costs I ended up with 90 more points for just $52/ point!


Wow!  That's great.


----------



## Cyberc1978

bgdude said:


> bgdude---$143-$30675-210-BLT-Feb-0/17, 420/18, 420/19, 210/20- sent 8/31
> Cancelled contract 9/2



I see that the contract was cancelled but I can’t help to wonder if the points are listed correctly?

210 points could be banked from 2017 to 2018 leaving 420 in 2018 if 2018 points haven’t been banked. That should leave the regular allotment of 210 points in 2019?

If 2018 points have been banked to 2019 then 420 points in 2019 is correct but that would leave 210 points from 2017 which was banked to 2018 - should it not?


----------



## bgdude

2018-210 Banked
2019-420 210 Banked
2020-210

Direct from the pending sale of the contract I cancelled, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Cyberc1978

bgdude said:


> 2018-210 Banked
> 2019-420 210 Banked
> 2020-210
> 
> Direct from the pending sale of the contract I cancelled, sorry for the confusion.



Thanks for clarifying. I maybe thought that the mixup in points was the reason why it was cancelled


----------



## JackArchie

JackArchie---$88-$16260-160-AUL-Jun-0/17, 246/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 9/11, passed 10/4


----------



## Jerry5788

JackArchie said:


> JackArchie---$88-$16260-160-AUL-Jun-0/17, 246/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 9/11, passed 10/4



Congrats looks like a good deal!


----------



## JackArchie

Jerry5788 said:


> Congrats looks like a good deal!



Thanks, have 2 more contracts pending fingers crossed.


----------



## Jerry5788

JackArchie said:


> Thanks, have 2 more contracts pending fingers crossed.



Can't wait to see when you post! Good luck!


----------



## DisneyDotts

Wakey said:


> Three just were dealt with on another forum. They took my SSR!


Oh no. What was on your SSR contract? I’m in the process now and there is only 34 points coming next year. Was yours fully loaded?


----------



## Mainstreetdreams

Mainstreetdreams---$94-$22503-232-SSR-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 232/19- sent 9/20

Hi everyone : )  I’m new here and this is my first time submitting a contract. Good luck to everyone else waiting!


----------



## DisneyNut77

Mainstreetdreams said:


> Mainstreetdreams---$94-$22503-232-SSR-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 232/19- sent 9/20
> 
> Hi everyone : )  I’m new here and this is my first time submitting a contract. Good luck to everyone else waiting!



 Good luck on your SSR contract!


----------



## Wakey

DisneyDotts said:


> Oh no. What was on your SSR contract? I’m in the process now and there is only 34 points coming next year. Was yours fully loaded?


Not fully loaded, but did have all 2019 points.


----------



## DisneyDotts

Wakey said:


> Not fully loaded, but did have all 2019 points.


Oh ok. I guess they wanted next years points back. I’m sorry. Hopefully the next one you get will pass!!


----------



## ray3127

ray3127---$140-$23096-160-BLT-Oct-38/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 10/5

Just closed on our first contract last week and got logged in with our account number today! Time to get our second contract (of hopefully three) rolling.


----------



## Dustifer

Dustifer---$143.33-$22150-150-PVB-Feb-0/17, 150/18, 300/19, 150/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 10/5

Trying for our second contract! Includes all 2017 banked points but I doubt we'll be able to do much with them by the time we close. 2018 points were banked for 2019.


----------



## DDuck4Life

DDuck4Life---$106-$21815-200-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 200/19- sent 9/10, passed 10/3

Finally!!It was such a long process after having the first 2 taken but the 3rd one was the charm.


----------



## bfiessinger

Bfiessinger---$138-$23638-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 9/5, passed 10/2


----------



## Ykon

Wakey said:


> Three just were dealt with on another forum. They took my SSR!



What was yours taken for, and what use year?  I'm waiting on an SSR with 77 banked from 2017, and full 150 for 2019 @ 98.   Seeing your post makes me a bit nervous.


----------



## skstorm

Ykon said:


> What was yours taken for, and what use year?  I'm waiting on an SSR with 77 banked from 2017, and full 150 for 2019 @ 98.   Seeing your post makes me a bit nervous.


mine is in for 150 points @97 0 points for 2017 and 2018 points banked to 2019 so I'm not over hopeful for it but going to keep fingers crossed anyway


----------



## Preds

Sale of our Poly contract was sent to Disney today.

Preds (seller)---$167-$12200-70-PVB-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 70/19, 70/20-Seller pays MF '18, close on or after 1/15/19 - sent 10/8


----------



## Mumof4mice

Preds said:


> Sale of our Poly contract was sent to Disney today.
> 
> Preds (seller)---$167-$12200-70-PVB-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 70/19, 70/20-Seller pays MF '18, close on or after 1/15/19 - sent 10/8



Congratulations!  You got a great price for your PVB!


----------



## MamaRoo

mamaroo---$99-$17565-170-BRV@WL-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 190/19, 170/20- sent 10/8


----------



## macbookpro1987

Got the good news today!

macbookpro1987---$90-$11800-110-AUL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 106/18, 110/19- sent 9/20, passed 10/09


----------



## motherof5

JackArchie said:


> JackArchie---$88-$16260-160-AUL-Jun-0/17, 246/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 9/11, passed 10/4


Congratulations.  I'm hoping to use my points to visit there in 2 years.  Hopefully it's not hard at the 7 mo window.


----------



## motherof5

macbookpro1987 said:


> Got the good news today!
> 
> macbookpro1987---$90-$11800-110-AUL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 106/18, 110/19- sent 9/20, passed 10/09


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Mainstreetdreams said:


> Mainstreetdreams---$94-$22503-232-SSR-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 232/19- sent 9/20
> 
> Hi everyone : )  I’m new here and this is my first time submitting a contract. Good luck to everyone else waiting!


Looks like a good deal.  Good luck.


----------



## motherof5

MamaRoo said:


> mamaroo---$99-$17565-170-BRV@WL-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 190/19, 170/20- sent 10/8


Sending pixie dust your way.


----------



## motherof5

ray3127 said:


> ray3127---$140-$23096-160-BLT-Oct-38/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 10/5
> 
> Just closed on our first contract last week and got logged in with our account number today! Time to get our second contract (of hopefully three) rolling.


Good luck


----------



## motherof5

macbookpro1987 said:


> Got the good news today!
> 
> macbookpro1987---$90-$11800-110-AUL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 106/18, 110/19- sent 9/20, passed 10/09


Congratulations


----------



## Making Moore Memories

Zip-a-dee-doo-dah  
Making Moore Memories---$140-$14525-100-BWV-Oct-0/17, 168/18, 100/19, 100/20-Seller pays '18 fees- sent 9/17, passed 10/9


----------



## 3cuteboys

3cuteboys---$165-$17055-100-VGF-Jun-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20-Seller pays MF’18- sent 9/18, passed 10/9

So excited we found out today, my baby’s 4th birthday!


----------



## Mainstreetdreams

motherof5 said:


> Looks like a good deal.  Good luck.



Thank you! Hopefully not such a good deal that Disney takes it for themselves


----------



## Letsg0

letsg0---$90-$10504-100-AUL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 10/8

Trying for our first contract...super excited!!


----------



## cinjam

cinjam---$100-$6177-50-SSR-Feb-0/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 9/17, passed 10/9


----------



## Howerd

Howerd---$95-$36217-350-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 700/19, 350/20- sent 9/25


----------



## James Ward

James Ward---$112-$6035-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 9/7, Passed 10/3

A little late posting but just got back from vacation.

Already ready to go for another small addon. I have a sickness!


----------



## Preds

Preds---$116-$13270-110-AKV-Aug-0/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 9/10/2018, passed 10/3/18

I previously posted this in the July-September thread, but it may have been missed in the conversion for October-December as it's showing pending in this thread still.


----------



## motherof5

Mainstreetdreams said:


> Thank you! Hopefully not such a good deal that Disney takes it for themselves


Sending pixie dust your way.  People have been lucky lately so hoping you add to the list


----------



## motherof5

Dustifer said:


> Dustifer---$143.33-$22150-150-PVB-Feb-0/17, 150/18, 300/19, 150/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 10/5
> 
> Trying for our second contract! Includes all 2017 banked points but I doubt we'll be able to do much with them by the time we close. 2018 points were banked for 2019.


good luck


----------



## motherof5

Preds said:


> Preds---$116-$13270-110-AKV-Aug-0/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 9/10/2018, passed 10/3/18
> 
> I previously posted this in the July-September thread, but it may have been missed in the conversion for October-December as it's showing pending in this thread still.


Welcome home


----------



## motherof5

NOw


Making Moore Memories said:


> Zip-a-dee-doo-dah
> Making Moore Memories---$140-$14525-100-BWV-Oct-0/17, 168/18, 100/19, 100/20-Seller pays '18 fees- sent 9/17, passed 10/9


Now that song is stuck in my head   Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

3cuteboys said:


> 3cuteboys---$165-$17055-100-VGF-Jun-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20-Seller pays MF’18- sent 9/18, passed 10/9
> 
> So excited we found out today, my baby’s 4th birthday!


Congratulations to you and happy 4th birthday to your baby.  Best present ever!


----------



## motherof5

James Ward said:


> James Ward---$112-$6035-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 9/7, Passed 10/3
> 
> A little late posting but just got back from vacation.
> 
> Already ready to go for another small addon. I have a sickness!


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Howerd said:


> Howerd---$95-$36217-350-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 700/19, 350/20- sent 9/25


Will be a great deal.  Hope it goes through I haven't seen one under $100 especially with those banked points.  Hope you can start a new tread


----------



## motherof5

cinjam said:


> cinjam---$100-$6177-50-SSR-Feb-0/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 9/17, passed 10/9


Wow!  Great deal for small contract and with all of 2018 points.  Congratulations.


----------



## motherof5

Letsg0 said:


> letsg0---$90-$10504-100-AUL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 10/8
> 
> Trying for our first contract...super excited!!


Good luck


----------



## Howerd

motherof5 said:


> Will be a great deal.  Hope it goes through I haven't seen one under $100 especially with those banked points.  Hope you can start a new tread



Thanks! Hoping it’s not so good that Disney want to keep it for themselves!


----------



## Bruin_mouse

@motherof5 you know you can put multiple quotes into one post, right?


----------



## disneybass

Disneybass---$95-$9500-100 OKW-June-100/18-100/19-100/20 Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 9/10

I didn't think it had much of a chance and it did not pass 10/10


----------



## SMITHJOHN57

Smithjohn57---$106-$25557-220-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 440/19, 220/20- sent 9/5, passed 10/4

Disney cost me some more money and time after 1st ROFR, but finally got a contract.


----------



## motherof5

Bruin_mouse said:


> @motherof5 you know you can put multiple quotes into one post, right?


No I didn't I usually congratulations individuals.  How can that be done and do the individuals see it?


----------



## motherof5

disneybass said:


> Disneybass---$95-$9500-100 OKW-June-100/18-100/19-100/20 Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 9/10
> 
> I didn't think it had much of a chance and it did not pass 10/10


So sorry


----------



## motherof5

SMITHJOHN57 said:


> Smithjohn57---$106-$25557-220-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 440/19, 220/20- sent 9/5, passed 10/4
> 
> Disney cost me some more money and time after 1st ROFR, but finally got a contract.


Congratulations


----------



## beourguest2009

motherof5 said:


> No I didn't I usually congratulations individuals.  How can that be done and do the individuals see it?



You can "Quote" several people and then reply to them in one post as opposed to replying to all.  Takes a minute to figure out but a bit easier to do!


----------



## disneybass

disneybass---$96-$12016-110-OKW-Oct-0/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 10/10

Trying again


----------



## Bruin_mouse

motherof5 said:


> No I didn't I usually congratulations individuals.  How can that be done and do the individuals see it?



No worries. You just hit quote on every post you want to quote. It'll keep stacking them in the quote tool. When you hit "Insert Quotes..." and hit "Quote These Messages," it will put all the quotes into the body of the message. Then respond away!


----------



## chehan

chehan---$115-$35300-300-AKV-Oct-0/17, 523/18, 300/19, 300/20-seller pays MF '18- sent 10/1

chehan---$111-$11690-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 200/18, 100/19, 100/20-seller pays MF '18- sent 10/11

Newbie to disboards and dvc. Been "slummin' it" at IHG properties for many years. Renting DVC here and there. Finally taking the plunge! 2 contracts up for ROFR. 

*edited to fix banked points from '17 into the '18 available points category


----------



## James Ward

Here we go again!

James Ward---$105-$6134-50-SSR-Oct-0/17, 100/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 10/11


----------



## Gryhndmom

bfiessinger said:


> Bfiessinger---$138-$23638-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 9/5, passed 10/2



Congrats and welcome home to the best resort !


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Howerd said:


> Howerd---$95-$36217-350-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 700/19, 350/20- sent 9/25


Nice double points for 2019.  Good luck.


disneybass said:


> Disneybass---$95-$9500-100 OKW-June-100/18-100/19-100/20 Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 9/10
> I didn't think it had much of a chance and it did not pass 10/10


Sorry for this.  I am amazed how much OKW points have gone up in the last year or so, especially with the 2042 date.


SMITHJOHN57 said:


> Smithjohn57---$106-$25557-220-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 440/19, 220/20- sent 9/5, passed 10/4
> Disney cost me some more money and time after 1st ROFR, but finally got a contract.


Another loaded contract at a GREAT price for AKV.  Congrats!


chehan said:


> chehan---$115-$35300-300-AKV-Oct-0/17, 523/18, 300/19, 300/20-seller pays MF '18- sent 10/1
> chehan---$111-$11690-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 200/18, 100/19, 100/20-seller pays MF '18- sent 10/11


Nice contracts!  Good luck!


James Ward said:


> Here we go again!
> James Ward---$105-$6134-50-SSR-Oct-0/17, 100/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 10/11


Good luck!  I think you are pretty safe at this price point unless they are desperate for your UY/unit.


----------



## pangyal

Updated! Sorry for the delay, just got back last night


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

TheEnchantedRose---$87-$23250-260-OKW(E)-Feb-0/17, 260/18, 260/19- sent 10/10


We shall see.... Fingers crossed.


----------



## pirate33

pirate33---$105-$32397-300-SSR-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 383/18, 300/19-Seller pay half MF18- sent 10/10


----------



## smileeyore

So excited for our Poly contract!

smileeyore---$165-$8792-50-PVB-Dec-0/17, 50/18, 50/19-Seller pays MF ‘18- sent 10/14


----------



## Drewferin

What ever happened to those ebay purchases? I dont remember seeing anything.


----------



## The Jackal

Drewferin said:


> What ever happened to those ebay purchases? I dont remember seeing anything.


I think he said one or two passed.


----------



## Kevin D

Kevin D---$100-$19482-180-SSR-Aug-0/17, 200/18, 180/19, 180/20-47pts banked from 17- sent 10/14

First attempt at a resale contract. Nervous with fingers crossed!


----------



## motherof5

beourguest2009 said:


> You can "Quote" several people and then reply to them in one post as opposed to replying to all.  Takes a minute to figure out but a bit easier to do!


I will try it.  Thank you for the information.


----------



## motherof5

Bruin_mouse said:


> No worries. You just hit quote on every post you want to quote. It'll keep stacking them in the quote tool. When you hit "Insert Quotes..." and hit "Quote These Messages," it will put all the quotes into the body of the message. Then respond away!


Thanks so much.  I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## motherof5

James Ward said:


> Here we go again!
> 
> James Ward---$105-$6134-50-SSR-Oct-0/17, 100/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 10/11


Good luck


----------



## motherof5

disneybass said:


> disneybass---$96-$12016-110-OKW-Oct-0/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 10/10
> 
> Trying again





chehan said:


> chehan---$115-$35300-300-AKV-Oct-0/17, 523/18, 300/19, 300/20-seller pays MF '18- sent 10/1
> 
> chehan---$111-$11690-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 200/18, 100/19, 100/20-seller pays MF '18- sent 10/11
> 
> Newbie to disboards and dvc. Been "slummin' it" at IHG properties for many years. Renting DVC here and there. Finally taking the plunge! 2 contracts up for ROFR.
> 
> *edited to fix banked points from '17 into the '18 available points category





Kevin D said:


> Kevin D---$100-$19482-180-SSR-Aug-0/17, 200/18, 180/19, 180/20-47pts banked from 17- sent 10/14
> 
> First attempt at a resale contract. Nervous with fingers crossed!





motherof5 said:


> I will try it.  Thank you for the information.


Good luck everyone


----------



## JackArchie

JackArchie---$95-$11112-100-AUL (Subsidized)-March -0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 9/24

JackArchie---$92-$16723-160-AUL (Subsidized)-March-0/17, 160/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 9/30

Fingers crossed.


----------



## TNBishop

Tnbishop---$134-$30870-225-PVB-Aug-0/17, 4/18, 0/19, 225/20-Seller pays MF '18, and '19- sent 9/25, passed 10/16


----------



## skstorm

skstorm---$97-$15255-150-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 265/19, 150/20-seller pays MF 2018- sent 9/18, taken 10/16

:-(


----------



## skstorm

TNBishop said:


> Tnbishop---$134-$30870-225-PVB-Aug-0/17, 4/18, 0/19, 225/20-Seller pays MF '18, and '19- sent 9/25, passed 10/16


Congratulations


----------



## Howerd

Howerd---$95-$36217-350-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 700/19, 350/20- sent 9/25, passed 10/16


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Sent to ROFR today.
crazy4disney06---$85-$4865-50-OKW-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 3/19, 50/20 -main. fee paid 2019- sent 10/16


----------



## DaveNan

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Sent to ROFR today.
> crazy4disney06---$85-$4865-50-OKW-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 3/19, 50/20 -main. fee paid 2019- sent 10/16


Good luck


----------



## motherof5

JackArchie said:


> JackArchie---$95-$11112-100-AUL (Subsidized)-March -0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 9/24
> 
> JackArchie---$92-$16723-160-AUL (Subsidized)-March-0/17, 160/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 9/30
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Good luck.  Subsidized is hard to find but so worth it!


----------



## motherof5

DaveNan said:


> Good luck


Wow!  This is an amazing deal.  Good luck.


----------



## motherof5

Howerd said:


> Howerd---$95-$36217-350-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 700/19, 350/20- sent 9/25, passed 10/16


Congratulations.  Nice to see one pass in the $90's I was starting to think that couldn't be done anymore.  And with double points!  Great contract.  Gives me hope if I want to do another add on


----------



## motherof5

skstorm said:


> skstorm---$97-$15255-150-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 265/19, 150/20-seller pays MF 2018- sent 9/18, taken 10/16
> 
> :-(


So sorry.  You will get a better deal next time.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Apirateslifeforme2---$110-$14323-125-AKV-Oct-0/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 9/26, passed 10/16


----------



## DOrlo

Hello everyone, I'm a long time viewer but this is my first comment.  I would first like to thank everyone for their posts on here because they have been extremely beneficial for when it came time to buy into DVC.  I come from a large family of OKW DVC members and was always against DVC but recently drank the Kool Aid and finally found the money to buy in.  This past summer I ended up buying 80 points direct for OKW.  The reason I went with direct is because I wanted the benefits and also because of how high the prices have risen over the past year or 2 for OKW.  (I can only speak for OKW, for it's the only one I watch) It's to the point where you are almost better off just buying direct for the first contract and then resale for the rest.  (the difference between the prices isn't as great as it used to be).  I don't know whether to blame it on ROFR, the companies selling resale or the inexperienced buyers.  I'm noticing on resale sites, people are selling the OKW 2042 expiration year at the same price as the 2057 expiration and it blows my mind.  The ROFR has brought the minimum price to the mid-late $90 range but the sellers (and I guess buyers, because a contract isn't worth $120 a point unless someone is willing to pay for it)  have brought the price to well over $100 for most contracts of 150 points or less.  With the overall price of Disney vacations skyrocketing, I would assume that the buyer would want the lowest price possibly and would do some research to know where the price range should be.  I'm also assuming that the resale salespeople want the highest price possible because it's more commission for them and I know Disney wants the highest price possible to make the most profit but even they seem to limit their ROFR a little so they don't destroy the resale market, which I truly believe they know they need the resale market just as much as the direct sale market. Sorry I'm just griping over the system because I'm not happy with the direction its going, the fact that there are less years left on these contracts and the price keeps increasing, significantly, year after year.  Is it supply and demand ruining the market...the drunken monkey, greedy sellers or naive buyers?  or all of the above? and how many years left on a contract before the prices start to actually drop?  20 years?  10 years?  never?  Once again sorry for the complaining but something has to give and now that I'm a member, I take this stuff personally.


----------



## DOrlo

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Sent to ROFR today.
> crazy4disney06---$85-$4865-50-OKW-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 3/19, 50/20 -main. fee paid 2019- sent 10/16




Where did you find this deal?


----------



## TNBishop

Well, sellers will always try to maximize sale price. I don't think greedy is the correct term.  I did notice, going through the process, that brokers leave the last advertised price up compared to the negotiated price. I suppose it makes buyers feel they're getting a better deal. 

I was also surprised that prices continue to rise as remaining years fall. Before buying, I had an analyst friend project prices based on financial models. His projections showed the 2042 contracts continuing to rise for a couple more years, stabilize for a bit, and then sharply fall. The longer contracts have decades of increases in standard economic environments before they follow the same path. 20 years is the same as forever to many people...


----------



## Abby Hill

Yay! We passed!!!! 

Abby Hill---$140-$30305-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/17, 340/18, 200/19- sent 9/27, passed 10/17


----------



## Bing Showei

TNBishop said:


> I was also surprised that prices continue to rise as remaining years fall. Before buying, I had an analyst friend project prices based on financial models. His projections showed the 2042 contracts continuing to rise for a couple more years, stabilize for a bit, and then sharply fall. The longer contracts have decades of increases in standard economic environments before they follow the same path. 20 years is the same as forever to many people...


What the financial models will fail to account for is the human factor.

A lot of BWV/BCV folks would rather pay more $/pt for only 23 years of being able to guarantee a leisurely, civilized stroll back to their room after Illuminations during F&W than wait for a bus/monorail with the throngs of others who saved a few dollars on their $/pt effective contract.

That and SAB. And SWGE. And average life expectancy. And YOLO. Mostly YOLO.


----------



## JackArchie

motherof5 said:


> Good luck.  Subsidized is hard to find but so worth it!



You're right, its worth the wait.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

DOrlo said:


> Where did you find this deal?



Fidelity Resales. I bought my first contract with them back in 2012 and now returned to hopefully get an add on to pass ROFR!!


----------



## JackArchie

Just got word from my broker both contracts passed. Have a magical day everyone.
Now back to my Halloween decorations.


JackArchie---$95-$11112-100-AUL (Subsidized)-March -0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 9/24, passed 10/16

JackArchie---$92-$16723-160-AUL (Subsidized)-March-0/17, 160/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 9/30, passed 10/17


----------



## disneyaholics

Disneyaholics---$108-$19086-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 9/27, passed 10/17

Wohoo ROFR was waived


----------



## texansue

texansue---$74-$11950-150-HH-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 166/19, 150/20- sent 9/18, taken 10/16

So disappointed! Was a long wait for disappointing news.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

Howerd said:


> Howerd---$95-$36217-350-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 700/19, 350/20- sent 9/25, passed 10/16


If you don't mind my asking, was yours an international seller?


----------



## Bbguy5

Blahhhhhhhhh


Bbguy5---$90-$14000-150-OKW-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 150/19- sent 9/18, taken 10/17


----------



## kdhunter

Addonitis strikes again. Could not resist. 

kdhunter---$122-$6928-50-BWV-Sep-0/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 9/20, passed 10/17


----------



## Tabologist

Tabolgist---$116-$12100-100-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 9/13, passed 10/12


----------



## Princess Michele

Passed today and so excited!

Princess Michele---$143-$22723-150-BCV-Dec-0/17, 186/18, 150/19- sent 9/27, passed 10/17

The price per point was a little higher than I wanted to pay but I got tired of losing out on other contracts trying to negotiate.  The use year is good and number of points meet our needs.  We will be using Mumof4mice's suggestion to rent out the 18 points to help offset the higher cost.  

I am so sad for all of those hearing back that their contracts were taken.  Hopefully you will find a better one soon.


----------



## chehan

chehan---$115-$35300-300-AKV-Oct-0/17, 523/18, 300/19, 300/20-seller pays MF '18- sent 10/1, passed 10/17

First contract passed! Didn't realize at the time this price was so high for the amount of points. Unfortunately, I was looking at DVC Resale Market and it looked like an okay price compared with everything else. Wish I had found Disboards before hand. Oh, well. Will certainly know better next time.


----------



## Bing Showei

chehan said:


> chehan---$115-$35300-300-AKV-Oct-0/17, 523/18, 300/19, 300/20-seller pays MF '18- sent 10/1, passed 10/17
> 
> First contract passed! Didn't realize at the time this price was so high for the amount of points. Unfortunately, I was looking at DVC Resale Market and it looked like an okay price compared with everything else. Wish I had found Disboards before hand. Oh, well. Will certainly know better next time.


You got most of your 2017 points banked into 2018 and your purchase price per point ($115/pt) while maybe a little high for 300 points, it's more than made up for with 2018 ADs paid for; essentially 523 pts dues free. You made out well on this one.


----------



## chehan

Bing Showei said:


> You got most of your 2017 points banked into 2018 and your purchase price per point ($115/pt) while maybe a little high for 300 points, it's more than made up for with 2018 ADs paid for; essentially 523 pts dues free. You made out well on this one.



I hadn't looked at it that way - thank you!


----------



## kool_kat

and the wait now begins...this is our first contract so we are a *little* excited.

kool_kat---$133-$20622-150-BLT-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 10/17


----------



## Gryhndmom

kool_kat said:


> and the wait now begins...this is our first contract so we are a *little* excited.
> 
> kool_kat---$133-$20622-150-BLT-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 10/17



Good luck!


----------



## motherof5

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Apirateslifeforme2---$110-$14323-125-AKV-Oct-0/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 9/26, passed 10/16


Welcome home


----------



## Mainstreetdreams

Mainstreetdreams---$94-$22503-232-SSR-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 232/19- sent 9/20, taken 10/18 

Negotiating a new deal now.


----------



## Howerd

we"reofftoneverland said:


> If you don't mind my asking, was yours an international seller?



Yes it is an international seller and we are also international buyers - from the UK. Does this make a difference?


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

Howerd said:


> Yes it is an international seller and we are also international buyers - from the UK. Does this make a difference?



Interesting.  Congratulations on your contract!  I have just been observing on disboards, but it seems like Disney does not exersize ROFR if the seller is international.  We are buyers waiting on Disney's ROFR decision and are not optimistic.  We are US based and seller is also.


----------



## thepak92

thepak92---$106-$12500-100-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 10/18


----------



## Mainstreetdreams

Mainstreetdreams---$104-$28870-270-AKV-Jun-0/17, 19/18, 270/19- sent 10/19


----------



## motherof5

disneyaholics said:


> Disneyaholics---$108-$19086-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 9/27, passed 10/17
> 
> Wohoo ROFR was waived


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Mainstreetdreams said:


> Mainstreetdreams---$104-$28870-270-AKV-Jun-0/17, 19/18, 270/19- sent 10/19


Sending pixie dust your way


----------



## motherof5

we"reofftoneverland said:


> Interesting.  Congratulations on your contract!  I have just been observing on disboards, but it seems like Disney does not exersize ROFR if the seller is international.  We are buyers waiting on Disney's ROFR decision and are not optimistic.  We are US based and seller is also.


I noticed this too.  I bought a OKW contract from international buyer in March for $73pp and it passed in 10 days


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

motherof5 said:


> I noticed this too.  I bought a OKW contract from international buyer in March for $73pp and it passed in 10 days



Great contract!  If true, I wonder why Disney passes on international.   Maybe legal reasons?  When ours gets taken in ROFR,  I am trying to convince DH to go with an international seller next time.  He is worried about fraud.  But I think that's possible here too.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Howerd said:


> Yes it is an international seller and we are also international buyers - from the UK. Does this make a difference?



Remember to pay the firpta tax and to do so you need an ITIN number in the US.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Updated!


----------



## Mainstreetdreams

pangyal said:


> Updated!


Thanks for all your hard work on this site!!


----------



## KimmyD

DOrlo said:


> Hello everyone, I'm a long time viewer but this is my first comment.  I would first like to thank everyone for their posts on here because they have been extremely beneficial for when it came time to buy into DVC.  I come from a large family of OKW DVC members and was always against DVC but recently drank the Kool Aid and finally found the money to buy in.  This past summer I ended up buying 80 points direct for OKW.  The reason I went with direct is because I wanted the benefits and also because of how high the prices have risen over the past year or 2 for OKW.  (I can only speak for OKW, for it's the only one I watch) It's to the point where you are almost better off just buying direct for the first contract and then resale for the rest.  (the difference between the prices isn't as great as it used to be).  I don't know whether to blame it on ROFR, the companies selling resale or the inexperienced buyers.  I'm noticing on resale sites, people are selling the OKW 2042 expiration year at the same price as the 2057 expiration and it blows my mind.  The ROFR has brought the minimum price to the mid-late $90 range but the sellers (and I guess buyers, because a contract isn't worth $120 a point unless someone is willing to pay for it)  have brought the price to well over $100 for most contracts of 150 points or less.  With the overall price of Disney vacations skyrocketing, I would assume that the buyer would want the lowest price possibly and would do some research to know where the price range should be.  I'm also assuming that the resale salespeople want the highest price possible because it's more commission for them and I know Disney wants the highest price possible to make the most profit but even they seem to limit their ROFR a little so they don't destroy the resale market, which I truly believe they know they need the resale market just as much as the direct sale market. Sorry I'm just griping over the system because I'm not happy with the direction its going, the fact that there are less years left on these contracts and the price keeps increasing, significantly, year after year.  Is it supply and demand ruining the market...the drunken monkey, greedy sellers or naive buyers?  or all of the above? and how many years left on a contract before the prices start to actually drop?  20 years?  10 years?  never?  Once again sorry for the complaining but something has to give and now that I'm a member, I take this stuff personally.



Can you please tell me how you were able to buy OKW direct?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mlittig

KimmyD said:


> Can you please tell me how you were able to buy OKW direct?  Thanks in advance.



KimmyD, almost all resorts are available to purchase direct from Disney For most resorts, you may have to go on a waitlist  There are a couple of resorts that have closed waitlists for direct purchase ~ I believe Grand Floridian is one  Disney pushes Copper Creek and Aulani at the moment and they are very closed mouth about availability of the other resorts so you just have to firmly let them know what resort you want  When you tell them that you are only interesting in buying one of the other resorts or you won't buy at all, you can be very sure they will find a way to get you that resort


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cyberc1978---$122-$9005-70-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 98/19, 70/20- sent 10/9

Fingers crossed


----------



## DOrlo

KimmyD said:


> Can you please tell me how you were able to buy OKW direct?  Thanks in advance.



Back in August is when we decided to buy direct into DVC.  I called DVC and was put on a waiting list for a September UY (which was what I really wanted) for OKW.  After a few weeks, I called again and was offered Oct so I went ahead and took it due to the uncertainty of how long I'd be waiting for Sept. I have a feeling that OKW is becoming a little more popular now with the full renovation that is taking place, low price per point and the 2057 expiration(with a direct purchase).

A piece of advise that I tell everyone looking to buy direct....Make sure you have someone refer you with the "dream it forward" program (This is DVC's referral program)  and that member that refers you will be offered a series of free upcharges to choose from for referring you.  I actually delayed my purchase because I called my brother to refer me first so he would get something out of it.  If you don't know anyone to refer you, you can always put me down.


----------



## kool_kat

DOrlo said:


> Back in August is when we decided to buy direct into DVC.  I called DVC and was put on a waiting list for a September UY (which was what I really wanted) for OKW.  After a few weeks, I called again and was offered Oct so I went ahead and took it due to the uncertainty of how long I'd be waiting for Sept. I have a feeling that OKW is becoming a little more popular now with the full renovation that is taking place, low price per point and the 2057 expiration(with a direct purchase).
> 
> A piece of advise that I tell everyone looking to buy direct....Make sure you have someone refer you with the "dream it forward" program (This is DVC's referral program)  and that member that refers you will be offered a series of free upcharges to choose from for referring you.  I actually delayed my purchase because I called my brother to refer me first so he would get something out of it.  If you don't know anyone to refer you, you can always put me down.



Can they refer you after you've already gotten on the waiting list but before anything has come through?  We are on the waiting list for 75 pts. to BLT with August U/Y, but my BIL/SIL already own and would love for them to get the referral.


----------



## DOrlo

I believe I asked that question to the DVC rep and he said No and that's why I delayed signing up until my brother referred me.  If you just signed up you could take yourself off the wait list, have them sign you up through the dream it forward and then go back on the wait list but you'd be forfeiting your spot.


----------



## thepak92

motherof5 said:


> Congratulations


Woooo-hooo CONGRATS


----------



## Emily921

Emily921---$57-$17088-250-VB-Aug-0/17, 250/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 10/5


----------



## p&mg

P&MG---$173-$17850-100-PVB-Dec-0/16, 100/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 10/18

First attempt at purchasing PVB points... hoping to close early Jan 2019 and book our first DVC trip.


----------



## SuzGM84

p&mg said:


> P&MG---$173-$17850-100-PVB-Dec-0/16, 100/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 10/18
> 
> First attempt at purchasing PVB points... hoping to close early Jan 2019 and book our first DVC trip.



Good Luck Mom and Dad!! We have our fingers crossed for you that your contract passes and you can join the DVC family!!


----------



## ksdisfan

ksDisfan---$99-$13219-120-SSR-Aug-0/17, 136/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 10/22


----------



## DougEMG

DougEMG---$125-$51800-400-BLT-Sep-0/17, 487/18, 400/19, 400/20-split MF/Closing- sent 10/23


----------



## Bbguy5

Let's try this again.  


Bbguy5---$104-$13900-130-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 130/20- sent 10/24


----------



## trb13053

Trb13053---$136-$22000-150-BCV-Feb-0/17, 257/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 10/24


----------



## Frederic Civish

Cyberc1978 said:


> Cyberc1978---$122-$9005-70-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 98/19, 70/20- sent 10/9
> 
> Fingers crossed


I think that should pass with no problem


----------



## NuclearDad

NuclearDad---$110-$11559-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 45/18, 100/19- sent 10/25

Recently purchased direct at Copper Creek. Got my fingers crossed that this goes through.


----------



## ColinBlair

ColinBlair---$170-$9275-50-PVB-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 10/26


----------



## Ashleypj

Ashleypj---$118-$11800-100-AKV-Jun-0/17, 92/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 10/25


----------



## ScubaCat

Ashleypj said:


> Ashleypj —-  $118- $11800- 100-AKL-JUN - 92/18, 100/19, 100/20 - sent 10/25


Could you click the link in post #1 to reformat that for the list?


----------



## Cyberc1978

Just got the email today that we passed 

Cyberc1978---$122-$9005-70-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 98/19, 70/20- sent 10/9, passed 10/26


----------



## Cyberc1978

Frederic Civish said:


> I think that should pass with no problem



Yes and it did today


----------



## Ykon

Ykon---$98-$15403-150-SSR-Apr- 77/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 9/28 - Passed 10/26


----------



## Emily921

Emily921---$57-$17088-250-VB-Aug-0/17, 250/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 10/5, passed 10/26

Happy to add on and pass ROFR!


----------



## DougEMG

Cyberc1978 said:


> Just got the email today that we passed
> 
> Cyberc1978---$122-$9005-70-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 98/19, 70/20- sent 10/9, passed 10/26



That was a fast turn around


----------



## Frederic Civish

Cyberc1978 said:


> Yes and it did today


Congratulations.  I know that waiting for ROFR can be quite excruciating


----------



## Cyberc1978

DougEMG said:


> That was a fast turn around



I haven't followed the timeline recently, but comparing to my purchase last year they are on par.


----------



## Letsg0

letsg0---$90-$10504-100-AUL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 10/8, passed 10/26

YAY!!!!


----------



## Cyberc1978

Frederic Civish said:


> Congratulations.  I know that waiting for ROFR can be quite excruciating



Thanks. Yeah the waiting can very long


----------



## pangyal

pangyal---$101-$16690-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 125/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 10/26

Mickey give me strength, why am I back here on this thread posting another contract?!?


----------



## DaveNan

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$101-$16690-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 125/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 10/26
> 
> Mickey give me strength, why am I back here on this thread posting another contract?!?


Nice loaded contract
Good Luck
And finally, I think spending time on this board after you own, exposes you to the addonitis bug, and as the moderator of this board you are always exposed.  It's like being a preschool teacher, you are bound to get the bug.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Two contracts were not added because I am waiting for them to be reposted with the correct formatting


----------



## Bing Showei

DaveNan said:


> It's like being a preschool teacher, you are bound to get the bug.


That's euphemistic. I'd liken it more to like being a crack-house janitor... because, you know... that's how crack houses work. Janitors.


----------



## Frederic Civish

DaveNan said:


> Nice loaded contract
> Good Luck
> And finally, I think spending time on this board after you own, exposes you to the addonitis bug, and as the moderator of this board you are always exposed.  It's like being a preschool teacher, you are bound to get the bug.


Being on these boards reminds me, over and over, how much I like Disney.  It is like having the fun of planning your next vacation, continuously!  And, yes, it always makes me want more.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Bing Showei said:


> That's euphemistic. I'd liken it more to like being a crack-house janitor... because, you know... that's how crack houses work. Janitors.



Or the nurses on psychiatric wards who smoke with the patients as they sun in the fenced courtyard. Hard for the outside visitor to tell who's the carer and who's the patient, @pangyal


----------



## aoconnor

aoconnor (seller)---$116-$13798-110-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 10/3, passed 10/26


----------



## Jerry5788

Jerry5788---$135-$34299-250-BCV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20- sent 10/4, passed 10/29

Glad it passed as better UY and point size but now I just got to sell my old BCV.


----------



## ScubaCat

Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$135-$34299-250-BCV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20- sent 10/4, taken passed 10/29
> 
> Glad it passed as better UY and point size but now I just got to sell my old BCV.



That contract passed? 

Yes it did! Congrats!


----------



## motherof5

Emily921 said:


> Emily921---$57-$17088-250-VB-Aug-0/17, 250/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 10/5


Good luck hope you hear good news soon.


----------



## motherof5

ScubaCat said:


> That contract passed?


Did this pass.  A little confusing.


----------



## motherof5

Frederic Civish said:


> I think that should pass with no problem


I would be shocked if it doesn't pass.  Hopefully good news soon.


----------



## motherof5

Ykon said:


> Ykon---$98-$15403-150-SSR-Apr- 77/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 9/28 - Passed 10/26


Congratulations.


----------



## Jerry5788

ScubaCat said:


> That contract passed?



Thanks just fixed!


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

TheEnchantedRose---$87-$23250-260-OKW(E)-Feb-0/17, 260/18, 260/19- sent 10/10, taken 10/31

Of course we had a feeling that it would go. But man, we were still holding out hope.


----------



## Jerry5788

TheEnchantedRose said:


> TheEnchantedRose---$87-$23250-260-OKW(E)-Feb-0/17, 260/18, 260/19- sent 10/10, taken 10/31
> 
> Of course we had a feeling that it would go. But man, we were still holding out hope.



Sorry to hear!


----------



## DougEMG

TheEnchantedRose said:


> TheEnchantedRose---$87-$23250-260-OKW(E)-Feb-0/17, 260/18, 260/19- sent 10/10, taken 10/31
> 
> Of course we had a feeling that it would go. But man, we were still holding out hope.



Sorry to hear that.  That was a very nice deal, guess it was too nice for Disney to pass up.


----------



## thepak92

Is there any rhyme, reason on timeframe for ROFR?  It does seem to take a bit longer if Disney takes it back... thoughts? Thanks in Advance


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

thepak92 said:


> Is there any rhyme, reason on timeframe for ROFR?  It does seem to take a bit longer if Disney takes it back... thoughts? Thanks in Advance



I noticed that too, but it is just observation from watching disboards.  Dh and I are thinking the ones they do not want to keep get rejected first, then there is a second pile they look at more closely.


----------



## Drewferin

Addonitis is real... I tried for another 50 point AKV contract but was out bid. 

Side note, just dropped a 2 bdr AKV Value setup in June if anybody wants it.


----------



## ScubaCat

we"reofftoneverland said:


> I noticed that too, but it is just observation from watching disboards.  Dh and I are thinking the ones they do not want to keep get rejected first, then there is a second pile they look at more closely.



That's how it seems to work.  Based on what I know about how similar operations work, the ones they sit on are attempted to be matched up to a prospective buyer (aka "the wait list" which is probably a pile of post-it notes for all we know).  DVD doesn't want to hold points in inventory, so they'll buy it back only if they can flip them immediately.  Hence, they sit on those contracts for a couple of weeks and if there's not a matching buyer, they waive ROFR ("pass" on them).


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

I am 


ScubaCat said:


> That's how it seems to work.  Based on what I know about how similar operations work, the ones they sit on are attempted to be matched up to a prospective buyer (aka "the wait list" which is probably a pile of post-it notes for all we know).  DVD doesn't want to hold points in inventory, so they'll buy it back only if they can flip them immediately.  Hence, they sit on those contracts for a couple of weeks and if there's not a matching buyer, they waive ROFR ("pass" on them).


I am pretty sure we are in that second pile right now.    
Mickey definitely knows what he's doing psychologically with this ROFR process.  We are almost considering direct now if this doesn't pass.


----------



## Carlymouse

thepak92 said:


> Is there any rhyme, reason on timeframe for ROFR?  It does seem to take a bit longer if Disney takes it back... thoughts? Thanks in Advance





we"reofftoneverland said:


> I noticed that too, but it is just observation from watching disboards.  Dh and I are thinking the ones they do not want to keep get rejected first, then there is a second pile they look at more closely.





ScubaCat said:


> That's how it seems to work.  Based on what I know about how similar operations work, the ones they sit on are attempted to be matched up to a prospective buyer (aka "the wait list" which is probably a pile of post-it notes for all we know).  DVD doesn't want to hold points in inventory, so they'll buy it back only if they can flip them immediately.  Hence, they sit on those contracts for a couple of weeks and if there's not a matching buyer, they waive ROFR ("pass" on them).



Agree with the above: the only exception was a couple of months ago, when it appeared that whoever was handling ROFR was on vacation- EVERYONE was waiting more than the traditional 30 days, after which there were crazy numbers of announcements about pass/taken, and most were still pass. This may happen more than once per year, but this was the first time we and some others waiting had noted it (prob because we were all waiting )


----------



## Frederic Civish

ScubaCat said:


> That's how it seems to work.  Based on what I know about how similar operations work, the ones they sit on are attempted to be matched up to a prospective buyer (aka "the wait list" which is probably a pile of post-it notes for all we know).  DVD doesn't want to hold points in inventory, so they'll buy it back only if they can flip them immediately.  Hence, they sit on those contracts for a couple of weeks and if there's not a matching buyer, they waive ROFR ("pass" on them).


This seems to make a lot of sense.


----------



## ray3127

ray3127---$140-$23096-160-BLT-Oct-38/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 10/5, passed 10/28

Exciting news, and a new contract to add to our collection


----------



## Gryhndmom

ray3127 said:


> ray3127---$140-$23096-160-BLT-Oct-38/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 10/5, passed 10/28
> 
> Exciting news, and a new contract to add to our collection



Outstanding!


----------



## ScubaCat

Frederic Civish said:


> This *seems to* make a lot of sense.



At least I *seem* to make sense!


----------



## Kevin D

ScubaCat said:


> That's how it seems to work.  Based on what I know about how similar operations work, the ones they sit on are attempted to be matched up to a prospective buyer (aka "the wait list" which is probably a pile of post-it notes for all we know).  DVD doesn't want to hold points in inventory, so they'll buy it back only if they can flip them immediately.  Hence, they sit on those contracts for a couple of weeks and if there's not a matching buyer, they waive ROFR ("pass" on them).



This makes a lot of sense to me. I get the feeling that we're sitting in that pile given our purchase price ($100 pp @ SSR) is right around the sweet spot that they have been taking them. I thought we had a slightly better chance given the point total of 180. I don't see a lot of contracts with that amount and figured it would be more difficult to find a wait listed person to take it. Just seems to me that most are 100, 150, 160, 200, 250, etc. I took it as a sign for us because our first contract was 90 pts @ PVB and the fact that this would triple our points seemed like it was meant to be, haha.


----------



## thepak92

Emily921 said:


> Emily921---$57-$17088-250-VB-Aug-0/17, 250/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 10/5


Vero Beach does have some great deals, but I was turned off by the expiration date, was that a factor for you? I guess just use it and when expires either buy more elsewhere or be done? just curious, thank you!


----------



## Matty B13

thepak92 said:


> Vero Beach does have some great deals, but I was turned off by the expiration date, was that a factor for you? I guess just use it and when expires either buy more elsewhere or be done? just curious, thank you!



Expiration date and the huge dues bill!  Unless you really want to go there, it is better to avoid those huge dues rates.


----------



## Gary Carter

GrryC---$102-$10695-100-SSR-OCT- 4/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 10/9, passed 11/2

This was my first one so I didn't want to jinx myself, but I got word that we passed this morning!


----------



## James Ward

James Ward---$105-$6134-50-SSR-Oct-0/17, 100/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 10/11, passed 11/2

Excited!


----------



## ScubaCat

Matty B13 said:


> Expiration date and the huge dues bill!  Unless you really want to go there, it is better to avoid those huge dues rates.



And you get the occasional hurricane special assessment as well in case the significantly higher maintenance fees aren't fun enough. I hear it's lovely though (haven't been, myself).


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

Second try


TheEnchantedRose---$92-$26633-270-OKW-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 270/19- sent 11/2


----------



## Ashleypj

Matty B13 said:


> Expiration date and the huge dues bill!  Unless you really want to go there, it is better to avoid those huge dues rates.



It is lovely.  It is more like a stay-cation with Disney service.


----------



## Dustifer

Dustifer---$143.33-$22110-150-PVB-Feb-0/17, 150/18, 300/19-Seller pays MF '18- sent 10/5, passed 10/28

Slight reduction in total cost because closing fees are less than estimated. We just got the closing docs today! Not very confident we'll be able to do anything with the banked 2017 points though.


----------



## disneybass

disneybass said: ↑
disneybass---$96-$12016-110-OKW-Oct-0/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 10/10

Trying again

Passed 11/2


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Updated!


----------



## Ashleypj

Ashleypj---$118-$12300-100-AKV-Jun-0/17, 95/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 10/25

Correcting original post.


----------



## MamaRoo

Mamaroo---$99-$17565-170-BRV@WL-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 190/19, 170/20- sent 10/8, passed 11/2

Passed!!! But now Fidelity is saying that it will be four weeks until I receive my closing docs. Seems like a long time - much more than I was expecting!!


----------



## Matty B13

MamaRoo said:


> Mamaroo---$99-$17565-170-BRV@WL-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 190/19, 170/20- sent 10/8, passed 11/2
> 
> Passed!!! But now Fidelity is saying that it will be four weeks until I receive my closing docs. Seems like a long time - much more than I was expecting!!



4 weeks is pretty standard, most resale contracts take 60-90 days to complete.


----------



## MamaRoo

Matty B13 said:


> 4 weeks is pretty standard, most resale contracts take 60-90 days to complete.



Good to know. I figured I had made it through the worst of the waiting. I’m just excited to make that first ressie.


----------



## smileeyore

Hooray! Got the good news today.

smileeyore---$165-$8792-50-PVB-Dec-0/17, 50/18, 50/19-Seller pays MF ‘18- sent 10/14, passed 11/4


----------



## Jerry5788

MamaRoo said:


> Good to know. I figured I had made it through the worst of the waiting. I’m just excited to make that first ressie.



The worst is when they set up the account but then you got to wait for them to load points! (I forget though if that’s only with second purchase as not sure when you get membership number in process)

Your almost there!


----------



## Kevin D

Kevin D---$100-$19482-180-SSR-Aug-0/17, 200/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 10/14, passed 11/2

I should have made my comment about waiting sooner, because just a few hours later we got an email letting us know we passed! First try at a resale contract and it went through. So excited!


----------



## disneyaholics

Disneyaholics---$133-$22025-160-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20-Seller pays MF ‘18- sent 10/18, passed 11/5

Wow addonitis is a real thing I must not look at anymore contracts


----------



## thepak92

disneyaholics said:


> Disneyaholics---$133-$22025-160-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20-Seller pays MF ‘18- sent 10/18, passed 11/5
> 
> Wow addonitis is a real thing I must not look at anymore contracts


that's great, and I hope your pass is my good luck, also sent on the 18th, and waiting #ROFRday18


----------



## kool_kat

disneyaholics said:


> Disneyaholics---$133-$22025-160-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20-Seller pays MF ‘18- sent 10/18, passed 11/5
> 
> Wow addonitis is a real thing I must not look at anymore contracts



Congrats!  My BLT was sent on 10/17 so I'm really hoping to hear soon too.


----------



## disneyaholics

thepak92 said:


> that's great, and I hope your pass is my good luck, also sent on the 18th, and waiting #ROFRday18





kool_kat said:


> Congrats!  My BLT was sent on 10/17 so I'm really hoping to hear soon too.



Good luck to both of you I hope they both pass, mine came through quicker than expected I thought it would have been the end of the week.


----------



## p&mg

p&mg said:


> P&MG---$173-$17850-100-PVB-Dec-0/16, 100/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 10/18
> 
> First attempt at purchasing PVB points... hoping to close early Jan 2019 and book our first DVC trip.[/QUO1
> we passed ROFR 11/5/18  thank You Mickey


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

SomeImaginationHuh---$95-$19595-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 34/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 11/5  

I don’t expect to get away with this one, but fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mainstreetdreams

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> SomeImaginationHuh---$95-$19595-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 34/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 11/5
> 
> I don’t expect to get away with this one, but fingers crossed!!



Wow, that would be a really great deal! I'm at $104 a point for 270 on AKV and I'm going to be ecstatic if I get it. Hope it works out for both of us. Lots of passes today so maybe there's some pixie dust in the air!


----------



## Ashleypj

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> SomeImaginationHuh---$95-$19595-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 34/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 11/5
> 
> I don’t expect to get away with this one, but fingers crossed!!



Seem to be a lot of AKV outstanding. Hope it comes through for you.  We are waiting on 100 points for Jun.  fingers crossed.


----------



## kool_kat

We PASSED!!!  I was getting nervous when others were hearing and we weren't.  Now I'm hoping for a quick and smooth closing.  I'm very excited to be joining DVC. Oh - I realized my original post had the wrong use year - it is August, not June.

kool_kat---$133-$20622-150-BLT-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 10/17, passed 11/5


----------



## Gryhndmom

kool_kat said:


> We PASSED!!!  I was getting nervous when others were hearing and we weren't.  Now I'm hoping for a quick and smooth closing.  I'm very excited to be joining DVC. Oh - I realized my original post had the wrong use year - it is August, not June.
> 
> kool_kat---$133-$20622-150-BLT-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 10/17, passed 11/5



Congrats!


----------



## chehan

chehan---$111-$11690-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 200/18, 100/19, 100/20-seller pays MF '18- sent 10/11, passed 11/5

Woohoo!!


----------



## p&mg

p&mg said:


> P&MG---$173-$17850-100-PVB-Dec-0/16, 100/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 10/18 passed 11/5
> 
> First attempt at purchasing PVB points... hoping to close early Jan 2019 and book our first DVC trip.


----------



## thepak92

kool_kat said:


> We PASSED!!!  I was getting nervous when others were hearing and we weren't.  Now I'm hoping for a quick and smooth closing.  I'm very excited to be joining DVC. Oh - I realized my original post had the wrong use year - it is August, not June.
> 
> kool_kat---$133-$20622-150-BLT-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 10/17, passed 11/5


Yay, congrats!!!!


----------



## thepak92

Just out of curiosity, do any of you find it a big deal for planning purposes if your UY on 2 different contracts (same location) do NOT match? say you have AKV June and an AKV August.. pros/cons???? thanks...


----------



## Matty B13

thepak92 said:


> Just out of curiosity, do any of you find it a big deal for planning purposes if your UY on 2 different contracts (same location) do NOT match? say you have AKV June and an AKV August.. pros/cons???? thanks...



I would highly recommend you keep the same UY at the same resort, you have to transfer in/out points to combine them for a reservation if you need to use both sets of points, and transfered points cannot be seen on the DVC website.  Also, things will get confusing if you have to cancel a reservation and/or have to rebook and point totals change.  The only real benefit is having a different booking window for your sets of AKV points, which really doesn't out weigh the cons.


----------



## crt082

crt082---$101-$15700-150-SSR-Dec-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 10/17, passed 11/6


----------



## thepak92

Matty B13 said:


> I would highly recommend you keep the same UY at the same resort, you have to transfer in/out points to combine them for a reservation if you need to use both sets of points, and transfered points cannot be seen on the DVC website.  Also, things will get confusing if you have to cancel a reservation and/or have to rebook and point totals change.  The only real benefit is having a different booking window for your sets of AKV points, which really doesn't out weigh the cons.


thanks for the insight!


----------



## thepak92

crt082 said:


> crt082---$101-$15700-150-SSR-Dec-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 10/17, passed 11/6


Congrats!!!!


----------



## texansue

texansue---$76-$13234-150-HH-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 142/19, 150/20- sent 10/19, passed 11/5

So relieved since our last offer on a HH contract was taken during ROFR.


----------



## Frederic Civish

thepak92 said:


> Just out of curiosity, do any of you find it a big deal for planning purposes if your UY on 2 different contracts (same location) do NOT match? say you have AKV June and an AKV August.. pros/cons???? thanks...


 I have three different resorts and three different use years spread across four membership numbers and 8 contracts. I can tell you from personal experience that it does make it much easier when you have your contracts in the same use year and in the same account number. The resort is not as important as the use year and account number. Why? Well one problem is if you're trying to book a resort and you don't have enough points in one contract. If you have two or more contracts in the same use year in the same membership number/account number, then, if they are at the same Resort, you can take points from any of the contracts at the 11-month window to book a reservation. And, at 7 months you can take points from any contract from any Resort, even different resorts, to make a booking at the seven-month window. If they are not in the same membership number, in other words if they are in different accounts, even if they're the same use year, and tge same resort,  then you will need to call membership services and transfer points. Once these points are transferred you will not be able to see them on the member website. You will not be able to manipulate them and use them to make reservations from the member website. To use them you will always have to call membership services because the online program does not handle transferred points. And keep in mind you can only make one transfer per year. This becomes somewhat limiting and makes it more difficult, time consuming, and decreases your ability to book tight reservations by going to the website early in the morning before membership services is even open.

Is it essential that they all be in the same membership / account number?. No it is not essential. As I said I have several different accounts and I use them. However it is more cumbersome more difficult and less flexible, so if you can get them in the same account, which means they have the same use year, whether or not they are at the same Resort, then it will just be easier for you.


----------



## thepak92

Frederic Civish said:


> I have three different resorts and three different use years spread across four membership numbers and 8 contracts. I can tell you from personal experience that it does make it much easier when you have your contracts in the same use year and in the same account number. The resort is not as important as the use year and account number. Why? Well one problem is if you're trying to book a resort and you don't have enough points in one contract. If you have two or more contracts in the same use year in the same membership number/account number, then, if they are at the same Resort, you can take points from any of the contracts at the 11-month window to book a reservation. And, at 7 months you can take points from any contract from any Resort, even different resorts, to make a booking at the seven-month window. If they are not in the same membership number, in other words if they are in different accounts, even if they're the same use year, and tge same resort,  then you will need to call membership services and transfer points. Once these points are transferred you will not be able to see them on the member website. You will not be able to manipulate them and use them to make reservations from the member website. To use them you will always have to call membership services because the online program does not handle transferred points. And keep in mind you can only make one transfer per year. This becomes somewhat limiting and makes it more difficult, time consuming, and decreases your ability to book tight reservations by going to the website early in the morning before membership services is even open.
> 
> Is it essential that they all be in the same membership / account number?. No it is not essential. As I said I have several different accounts and I use them. However it is more cumbersome more difficult and less flexible, so if you can get them in the same account, which means they have the same use year, whether or not they are at the same Resort, then it will just be easier for you.


Awesome, thanks.. you make it sound like as long as you have an EXCEL spreadsheet to track dates, contracts, etc.. you'll be good to go.. Haha... again, thank you... #ROFRDAY19 and waiting... LOL


----------



## Wakey

Simple fact as per Fred’s advice, if you have two use years you’ll likely want to transfer points from one contract to another so you utilise every point and have none left over.
If you value the 1 hour booking advantage online, don’t do it.


----------



## kboo

thepak92 said:


> Just out of curiosity, do any of you find it a big deal for planning purposes if your UY on 2 different contracts (same location) do NOT match? say you have AKV June and an AKV August.. pros/cons???? thanks...





Frederic Civish said:


> I have three different resorts and three different use years spread across four membership numbers and 8 contracts. I can tell you from personal experience that it does make it much easier when you have your contracts in the same use year and in the same account number. The resort is not as important as the use year and account number. Why? Well one problem is if you're trying to book a resort and you don't have enough points in one contract. If you have two or more contracts in the same use year in the same membership number/account number, then, if they are at the same Resort, you can take points from any of the contracts at the 11-month window to book a reservation. And, at 7 months you can take points from any contract from any Resort, even different resorts, to make a booking at the seven-month window. If they are not in the same membership number, in other words if they are in different accounts, even if they're the same use year, and tge same resort,  then you will need to call membership services and transfer points. Once these points are transferred you will not be able to see them on the member website. You will not be able to manipulate them and use them to make reservations from the member website. To use them you will always have to call membership services because the online program does not handle transferred points. And keep in mind you can only make one transfer per year. This becomes somewhat limiting and makes it more difficult, time consuming, and decreases your ability to book tight reservations by going to the website early in the morning before membership services is even open.
> 
> Is it essential that they all be in the same membership / account number?. No it is not essential. As I said I have several different accounts and I use them. However it is more cumbersome more difficult and less flexible, so if you can get them in the same account, which means they have the same use year, whether or not they are at the same Resort, then it will just be easier for you.



@thepak92, if you are only sticking with 1 home resort, it is better, much better, to keep them the same UY. (@Matty B13 can tell you why). That way when you are making reservations at 11 months, you can see all the points you have available to make the booking, and you can select which contract you use first. No transfers necessary. The way the booking tool works, you have to select the membership # you are using to make the booking, and you have to match UY *and* home resort to have the same membership #. So if you had AKV June and AKV March, you can't make your booking at once using all the points in your June and March contracts. To contrast, I have 2 BLT Feb UY contracts,  say I have 160 points in one and 25 in the other, in my current UY. If I want to make a reservation at BLT that costs 200 points, then I can choose whether to use all my current year points and then borrow 15 from either my 160 point contract or my 25 point contract. Or, suppose that I am thinking of selling my 25 point contract in the next few months, so I don't want a "Can't close until October 2019" on the listing, I could choose to leave the 25 points alone and use all 160 points in the other contract and borrow 40 points from that contract.

Different UY (to me) only makes sense if you have different home resorts and plan to use the contracts separately. For example, we have BLT and VGF - 2 contracts with each home resort, but the 2 BLT contracts are in the same UY and the 2 VGF contracts are in the same UY. We'll almost always plan on using them separately, as we have enough points at each home resort to put together a decent stay using those points alone. 

Hope that makes sense?


----------



## Preds

Update

Preds (seller)---$167-$12200-70-PVB-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 70/19, 70/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 10/8/18, close on or after 1/15/19, passed 10/26/18


----------



## Frederic Civish

Frederic Civish---$110-$33725-300-AKV-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20-Seller pays 2018 due- sent 11/6/18

What do you guys think.  I appreciate ANY opinions.

Is this a good price? Should I have asked for a bigger discount because it is high points?

Do you think it will pass ROFR?

Please give me the.benefit of your own point of view.  Thanks


----------



## The Jackal

thepak92 said:


> Just out of curiosity, do any of you find it a big deal for planning purposes if your UY on 2 different contracts (same location) do NOT match? say you have AKV June and an AKV August.. pros/cons???? thanks...



Let’s say you take 2 trips to WDW a year. One in the spring and one in the fall.  I can see a positive for 2 separate use years. I would treat them as separate contracts and use just one in the spring and one in the fall. Let’s say a March use year for spring trip and August use year for fall trip. If you usually only go once a year, keep one use year. There is no real benefit having one June and one August. Unless it is a really good deal, I would stay with one.


----------



## Mainstreetdreams

Frederic, I’m a novice at this but I like the deal. I think the 300 points from 2018 are worth around $4,200 if you rented them. That would lower your price to $96 pp. I’d think $110 would likely pass but I’m not sure how those extra points effect things. Good luck to you!


----------



## The Jackal

Frederic Civish said:


> Frederic Civish---$110-$33725-300-AKV-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20-Seller pays 2018 due- sent 11/6/18
> 
> What do you guys think.  I appreciate ANY opinions.
> 
> Is this a good price? Should I have asked for a bigger discount because it is high points?
> 
> Do you think it will pass ROFR?
> 
> Please give me the.benefit of your own point of view.  Thanks



I think it is a good price, with seller paying MF’s. The December use year seems to be a DVC favorite to buy back.  Checking a ROFR blog by one resale company DVC bought back 2 contracts last month for AKV from them. They sold for $108 and $110 pp. buybacks are down which is good for you. Hope it passes. I would not have offered less. AKV is a beautiful resort. We loved waking up and seeing all the animals right outside the window.


----------



## thepak92

#ROFRDAY20 - so in the middle of my WAITING, I've probably done more research than I should have.. it's like going to WEB MD when you have a cold and then discovering everything else that's wrong too... Ha.. anyway... looking at some of the more popular sites.. it seems that December seems to be the most popular UY for resale and Apr/Aug seems to be the least (at least concerning AKV) is there any rhyme/reason for this?  My bid that I"m waiting on (first time buyer) is for June, and if wanting to add on points I now understand it best to use same UY, do you think June would be a problem? Thanks ALL!!!!


----------



## Ashleypj

thepak92 said:


> #ROFRDAY20 - so in the middle of my WAITING, I've probably done more research than I should have.. it's like going to WEB MD when you have a cold and then discovering everything else that's wrong too... Ha.. anyway... looking at some of the more popular sites.. it seems that December seems to be the most popular UY for resale and Apr/Aug seems to be the least (at least concerning AKV) is there any rhyme/reason for this?  My bid that I"m waiting on (first time buyer) is for June, and if wanting to add on points I now understand it best to use same UY, do you think June would be a problem? Thanks ALL!!!!



We are waiting on AKV June too.  There aren’t that many that come available and I am hoping they don’t snag them.


----------



## kboo

thepak92 said:


> #ROFRDAY20 - so in the middle of my WAITING, I've probably done more research than I should have.. it's like going to WEB MD when you have a cold and then discovering everything else that's wrong too... Ha.. anyway... looking at some of the more popular sites.. it seems that December seems to be the most popular UY for resale and Apr/Aug seems to be the least (at least concerning AKV) is there any rhyme/reason for this?  My bid that I"m waiting on (first time buyer) is for June, and if wanting to add on points I now understand it best to use same UY, do you think June would be a problem? Thanks ALL!!!!



I think you'll be ok. When waiting for ROFR it's easy to second guess and wonder. When I was looking to add on to one of my contracts, it seemed like there were tons of new contracts listing for every month EXCEPT the one I wanted. And then, when I finally had an offer accepted on what seemed like the perfect contract in the UY I wanted, and I was waiting in ROFR, I saw "better" contracts (same UY, a few more points that would have been helpful, for less $pp) get listed that I couldn't bid on because I was waiting on mine. It is classic ROFR stress. 

@Frederic Civish  I think that's a good contract. The worrisome thing is all those points coming on in December - and possibly big holiday crowds at WDW (unknowingly) wanting to buy direct! I'll be biting my nails with you.


----------



## Frederic Civish

I just dropped a reservation for early June, at Jambo house.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Our contract was sent to ROFR on 10/16.  I'm getting worried that others are hearing back who sent then or later and we have heard nothing yet.


----------



## disneybass

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Our contract was sent to ROFR on 10/16.  I'm getting worried that others are hearing back who sent then or later and we have heard nothing yet.



crazy4disney06---$85-$4865-50-OKW-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 3/19, 50/20 -main. fee paid 2019- sent 10/16

If it does pass you got a great deal!  Good luck


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

disneybass said:


> crazy4disney06---$85-$4865-50-OKW-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 3/19, 50/20 -main. fee paid 2019- sent 10/16
> 
> If it does pass you got a great deal!  Good luck



Thank you.  We are hoping it passes, but not looking so good for us.  Anyone have any idea if the size of contract makes any difference?  I rarely see DVC buy back small contracts from what I can tell.


----------



## Noodlez

I hope I'm doing this right because it's our first time.  Please wish us luck!

Noodlez---$127-$27853-214-BCV-Jun-0/17, 214/18, 214/19, 214/20- sent 11/7


----------



## Mumof4mice

Frederic Civish said:


> Frederic Civish---$110-$33725-300-AKV-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20-Seller pays 2018 due- sent 11/6/18
> 
> What do you guys think.  I appreciate ANY opinions.
> 
> Is this a good price? Should I have asked for a bigger discount because it is high points?
> 
> Do you think it will pass ROFR?
> 
> Please give me the.benefit of your own point of view.  Thanks



I thought you were keen on Riviera @Frederic Civish?  

Most of the AKV listings at the moment are at least partially stripped. Full 2018 points with Seller paying MF is nice.  Good luck, hope you get a speedy waiver


----------



## thepak92

#ROFRDAY21, first time DVC purchase... come on PIXIE DUST thepak92---$106-$12500-100-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 10/18


----------



## Ashleypj

thepak92 said:


> #ROFRDAY21, first time DVC purchase... come on PIXIE DUST thepak92---$106-$12500-100-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 10/18



Sending Pixie Dust.


----------



## Frederic Civish

Mainstreetdreams said:


> Frederic, I’m a novice at this but I like the deal. I think the 300 points from 2018 are worth around $4,200 if you rented them. That would lower your price to $96 pp. I’d think $110 would likely pass but I’m not sure how those extra points effect things. Good luck to you!





The Jackal said:


> I think it is a good price, with seller paying MF’s. The December use year seems to be a DVC favorite to buy back.  Checking a ROFR blog by one resale company DVC bought back 2 contracts last month for AKV from them. They sold for $108 and $110 pp. buybacks are down which is good for you. Hope it passes. I would not have offered less. AKV is a beautiful resort. We loved waking up and seeing all the animals right outside the window.





kboo said:


> I think you'll be ok. When waiting for ROFR it's easy to second guess and wonder. When I was looking to add on to one of my contracts, it seemed like there were tons of new contracts listing for every month EXCEPT the one I wanted. And then, when I finally had an offer accepted on what seemed like the perfect contract in the UY I wanted, and I was waiting in ROFR, I saw "better" contracts (same UY, a few more points that would have been helpful, for less $pp) get listed that I couldn't bid on because I was waiting on mine. It is classic ROFR stress.
> 
> @Frederic Civish  I think that's a good contract. The worrisome thing is all those points coming on in December - and possibly big holiday crowds at WDW (unknowingly) wanting to buy direct! I'll be biting my nails with you.





Mumof4mice said:


> I thought you were keen on Riviera @Frederic Civish?
> 
> Most of the AKV listings at the moment are at least partially stripped. Full 2018 points with Seller paying MF is nice.  Good luck, hope you get a speedy waiver



 Actually, I am keen on Riviera. I want Riviera, assuming the price comes in at a decent level. I’m saving and putting aside money for it and am up to about $14,000, so far. If Riviera ends up costing too much, I will be back here buying something else.

The truth is this is actually a contract from one of my family members. They were getting a little stressed and wondering if they had made the right choices. I thank everyone for their comments, I think it is helping them.

I also think it is a pretty good deal and I told them that if they really pushed for a lower price, they were likely to lose it.  I explained that going lower might be okay, if they are willing to lose most bids to ROFR, and then make a new bid every month until they slip one through. But they really aren’t prepared to go through that.


----------



## skstorm

skstorm---$103-$16000-150-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 256/19, 150/20-seller pays MF 2018- sent 11/8

Here we go with attempt number 2 - lets hope they don't take this one


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

crazy4disney06---$85-$4865-50-OKW-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 3/19, 50/20 -main. fee paid 2019- sent 10/16

Well as expected this contract was taken today.  I'm not upset, I kinda knew it was too good to pass.  Going to give buying another contract a rest and revisit it down the road.


----------



## thepak92

Thepak92---$106-$12500-100-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 10/18 and unfortunately taken 11/8


----------



## kboo

thepak92 said:


> Thepak92---$106-$12500-100-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 10/18 and unfortunately taken 11/8



Bummer. I really thought that would sail through. 

@Frederic Civish , this makes me worry about your family member's AKV contract... I hope I am wrong!


----------



## Sleepy425

sleepy425---$123-$6883-50-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 31/19, 50/20- sent 11/8


----------



## Bbguy5

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> crazy4disney06---$85-$4865-50-OKW-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 3/19, 50/20 -main. fee paid 2019- sent 10/16
> 
> Well as expected this contract was taken today.  I'm not upset, I kinda knew it was too good to pass.  Going to give buying another contract a rest and revisit it down the road.



Not surprised. It's way below market value and Disney will make easy money off of taking it (almost $70pp!).  They've been buying back OKW to try and get it to 2057.  You'll need something closer to, or above $100 point for Disney to pass on it.


----------



## Frederic Civish

Bbguy5 said:


> . . . . They've been buying back OKW to try and get it to 2057 . . . .



Actually, ALL of OKW is ALREADY at 2057.

The way the extension was structured, they extended the deed for EVERYONE to 2057.  Then they called for a special cash charge, to cover the extension.  With the stipulation that anyone who didn’t pay the cash call would forfeit their rights to the extension and give up their deed after 2042, the original expiration date.  Those deeds revert to Disney, in 2042, because the people did not pay their special fee, but the “contract” remains in effect.

So, technically, no one ”Purchased” the 15 year extension.  They just paid their fee, so they get to keep it for the whole length of the contract. The reason this is important is because it has profound implications for what Disney can do with OKW, and how they can do it.


----------



## disneybass

Bbguy5 said:


> Not surprised. It's way below market value and Disney will make easy money off of taking it (almost $70pp!).  They've been buying back OKW to try and get it to 2057.  You'll need something closer to, or above $100 point for Disney to pass on it.



there is a fine line to purchase OKW resale. 

I lost this one on 10/10   Disneybass---$95-$9500-100 OKW-June-100/18-100/19-100/20 Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 9/10

But, I was able to buy this one on 11/2  disneybass---$96-$12016-110-OKW-Oct-0/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 10/10


----------



## Jerry5788

disneybass said:


> there is a fine line to purchase OKW resale.
> 
> I lost this one on 10/10   Disneybass---$95-$9500-100 OKW-June-100/18-100/19-100/20 Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 9/10
> 
> But, I was able to buy this one on 11/2  disneybass---$96-$12016-110-OKW-Oct-0/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 10/10



That is a 15% difference though - total cost of $109 vs $95


----------



## Frederic Civish

disneybass said:


> there is a fine line to purchase OKW resale.
> 
> I lost this one on 10/10   Disneybass---$95-$9500-100 OKW-June-100/18-100/19-100/20 Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 9/10
> 
> But, I was able to buy this one on 11/2  disneybass---$96-$12016-110-OKW-Oct-0/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 10/10





Jerry5788 said:


> That is a 15% difference though - total cost of $109 vs $95



Yes. In the first one, they also must have paid the closing costs, but in the second one it looks like you paid closing costs and Membership Fees, so you actually paid over $15 more per point.


----------



## thepak92

UPDATE: CANCELLED.....gheesh, took too long to get agent to move on this one... frustrating but Round 2, here we go...Thepak92---$110-$20063-160-AKV-Jun- 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 11/14
No whammies... come on ROFR... LOL oh, and reimbursement for 2018 MF's.. not sure how that works, I guess it'll just come to closing and go directly to 2019 MF??? anyone ever do that part before?


----------



## ScubaCat

thepak92 said:


> Round 2, here we go...Thepak92---$110-$17600-160-AKV-Jun- 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 11/9
> No whammies... come on ROFR... LOL oh, and reimbursement for 2018 MF's.. not sure how that works, I guess it'll just come to closing and go directly to 2019 MF??? anyone ever do that part before?



2018 MF were paid last year, so that just means it won't be on your closing statement. Nice deal if you get it through! (although please do add in closing costs to the total when you know them.)


----------



## p&mg

closing docs sent back, they said after they receive all docs closing in 48hrs not sure how true this is originally they told me 1/15/19


----------



## DaveNan

p&mg said:


> closing docs sent back, they said after they receive all docs closing in 48hrs not sure how true this is originally they told me 1/15/19


That's usually a good thing!  Unless you have some financial transfers to manage.  You may now be subject to the seller's timing.  Based on their situation this can take weeks.


----------



## p&mg

DaveNan said:


> That's usually a good thing!  Unless you have some financial transfers to manage.  You may now be subject to the seller's timing.  Based on their situation this can take weeks.


no financial transfers, bank check sent with closing docs. hoping we can close in 2018


----------



## DaveNan

p&mg said:


> no financial transfers, bank check sent with closing docs. hoping we can close in 2018


good luck!!!!


----------



## Disneykate605

Disneykate605---$116-$24739-200-BWV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 155/19, 200/20- sent 11/10

So excited!! This is our 1st resale contract! Can't wait to add Boardwalk to our list of home resorts!
I hope ROFR goes fast AND it passes!
(It should pass...don't you think?)


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## Sleepy425

Sleepy425 said:


> sleepy425---$123-$6883-50-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 31/19, 50/20- sent 11/8


So I happened to be bored and grabbed the contract that we had signed and scanned back to the broker. The points counts were wrong in it. We just got the new ones and signed them. Looks like we start ROFR again Monday . Thankfully it was only sent 2 days ago so it isn’t prolonging this by much at all. But it’s still frustrating that the company managed to not delete the info from whatever last contract they were working on in TWO different spots.


----------



## Disneykate605

That's disappointing! Good luck! We just went to ROFR today.


----------



## jamesr0721

Finally found a contract and pulled the trigger. Hoping to be a new DVC owner!

jamesr0721---$95-$16245-160-AUL-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20-Subsidized- sent 11/5


----------



## LionKingCPA

thepak92 said:


> #ROFRDAY20 - so in the middle of my WAITING, I've probably done more research than I should have.. it's like going to WEB MD when you have a cold and then discovering everything else that's wrong too... Ha.. anyway... looking at some of the more popular sites.. it seems that December seems to be the most popular UY for resale and Apr/Aug seems to be the least (at least concerning AKV) is there any rhyme/reason for this?  My bid that I"m waiting on (first time buyer) is for June, and if wanting to add on points I now understand it best to use same UY, do you think June would be a problem? Thanks ALL!!!!



I would wager that’s the same mental process that many of us who regularly follow this board went through the first time we purchased. Warning - Some of us ended up owning one (or many) more contracts down the road.


----------



## thepak92

Ok, need some input here please.. I thought I was being reimbursed/credited for 2018 dues.. turns out that the 2018 dues are being banked into 2019, 2017 dues already banked in 2018 and will expire 31 May 2019.. but the seller is asking me to reimburse them for dues.. so I would have 2,160 in dues do at closing for 320 points instead of 1080 due for dues at 160 points.. does this seem normal?  seems odd to me.. help??? thank you however, now that means that by closing I need to figure out how to get another $1K that I wasn't planning on...Update - cancelled contract....


----------



## Jerry5788

thepak92 said:


> Ok, need some input here please.. I thought I was being reimbursed/credited for 2018 dues.. turns out that the 2018 dues are being banked into 2019, 2017 dues already banked in 2018 and will expire 31 May 2019.. but the seller is asking me to reimburse them for dues.. so I would have 2,160 in dues do at closing for 320 points instead of 1080 due for dues at 160 points.. does this seem normal?  seems odd to me.. help??? thank you however, now that means that by closing I need to figure out how to get another $1K that I wasn't planning on...



You typically need to pay for 2019 dues - at this time of year they might require you to pay this at closing/escrow. You can negotiate paying of 2018 dues - normally banked points you do not pay dues on but really depends what seller/buyer negotiate


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

If it is not in your contract that you pay 2018 dues, then seller pays them.  It sounds like they are trying to rewrite the contract after you have already signed?  If you haven't signed, I would just say no.  That is what we did.


----------



## Disneykate605

I would definitely not want topay the 2017 dues...it's going to be very hard to use them. May is only 6 months away and you haven't even closed yet.


----------



## Disneykate605

We are in ROFR for a resale contract we are buying for Boardwalk and it spells out very clearly what we need to pay for (only the unused 2019 points). Look at your contract and see what it says.


----------



## thepak92

Disneykate605 said:


> We are in ROFR for a resale contract we are buying for Boardwalk and it spells out very clearly what we need to pay for (only the unused 2019 points). Look at your contract and see what it says.


copy all and thanks.. the concern here was in an email it said congrats, reimbursed, etc.. which I took for me being reimbursed since I won't really get to use them.. however, when I reviewed the contract, it stated $2160 for maintenance fees, which lead me to ask, hey? I thought I was being credited for that amount?  Nope, expecting me to reimburse seller for that amount.. so... trying to re-negotiate now, if not, I'm out.. but lesson learned here on loaded contracts as I'm new to this and didn't see that coming


----------



## Jerry5788

thepak92 said:


> copy all and thanks.. the concern here was in an email it said congrats, reimbursed, etc.. which I took for me being reimbursed since I won't really get to use them.. however, when I reviewed the contract, it stated $2160 for maintenance fees, which lead me to ask, hey? I thought I was being credited for that amount?  Nope, expecting me to reimburse seller for that amount.. so... trying to re-negotiate now, if not, I'm out.. but lesson learned here on loaded contracts as I'm new to this and didn't see that coming



Yeah try re-negotiate. Anytime you see reimbursed it means - if extra points buyer pays - if its less points (i.e. no 2019 points) seller pays. Good luck!


----------



## hlhlaw07

thepak92 said:


> copy all and thanks.. the concern here was in an email it said congrats, reimbursed, etc.. which I took for me being reimbursed since I won't really get to use them.. however, when I reviewed the contract, it stated $2160 for maintenance fees, which lead me to ask, hey? I thought I was being credited for that amount?  Nope, expecting me to reimburse seller for that amount.. so... trying to re-negotiate now, if not, I'm out.. but lesson learned here on loaded contracts as I'm new to this and didn't see that coming


If it said reimbursed then that would mean you are reimbursing the seller who has already paid something.  You haven't paid anything yet, so you can't be reimbursed anything.  Had it said credited, then that would be money coming to you.


----------



## Ashleypj

Does it always feel like it takes forever for ROFR to happen. It has been 22 days. Fingers crossed we pass.


----------



## motherof5

Frederic Civish said:


> I have three different resorts and three different use years spread across four membership numbers and 8 contracts. I can tell you from personal experience that it does make it much easier when you have your contracts in the same use year and in the same account number. The resort is not as important as the use year and account number. Why? Well one problem is if you're trying to book a resort and you don't have enough points in one contract. If you have two or more contracts in the same use year in the same membership number/account number, then, if they are at the same Resort, you can take points from any of the contracts at the 11-month window to book a reservation. And, at 7 months you can take points from any contract from any Resort, even different resorts, to make a booking at the seven-month window. If they are not in the same membership number, in other words if they are in different accounts, even if they're the same use year, and tge same resort,  then you will need to call membership services and transfer points. Once these points are transferred you will not be able to see them on the member website. You will not be able to manipulate them and use them to make reservations from the member website. To use them you will always have to call membership services because the online program does not handle transferred points. And keep in mind you can only make one transfer per year. This becomes somewhat limiting and makes it more difficult, time consuming, and decreases your ability to book tight reservations by going to the website early in the morning before membership services is even open.
> 
> Is it essential that they all be in the same membership / account number?. No it is not essential. As I said I have several different accounts and I use them. However it is more cumbersome more difficult and less flexible, so if you can get them in the same account, which means they have the same use year, whether or not they are at the same Resort, then it will just be easier for you.


Great info.  Thanks


----------



## motherof5

skstorm said:


> skstorm---$103-$16000-150-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 256/19, 150/20-seller pays MF 2018- sent 11/8
> 
> Here we go with attempt number 2 - lets hope they don't take this one


Good luck


----------



## motherof5

jamesr0721 said:


> Finally found a contract and pulled the trigger. Hoping to be a new DVC owner!
> 
> jamesr0721---$95-$16245-160-AUL-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20-Subsidized- sent 11/5


hope it passes.  Subsidized is hard to find.  Good luck!


----------



## KimmyD

mlittig said:


> KimmyD, almost all resorts are available to purchase direct from Disney For most resorts, you may have to go on a waitlist  There are a couple of resorts that have closed waitlists for direct purchase ~ I believe Grand Floridian is one  Disney pushes Copper Creek and Aulani at the moment and they are very closed mouth about availability of the other resorts so you just have to firmly let them know what resort you want  When you tell them that you are only interesting in buying one of the other resorts or you won't buy at all, you can be very sure they will find a way to get you that resort



Mlittig -  I wanted to thank you for your information. We decided to go direct for OKW and within 3 DAYS we had the exact contract we wanted! We booked our vacation for next year within the next 48 hour!! 
If I had not read your post my husband and I would have never known. Thank you so much!   I am still very interested in the new Riviera, but we will see. Not a priority.


----------



## mlittig

KimmyD said:


> Mlittig -  I wanted to thank you for your information. We decided to go direct for OKW and within 3 DAYS we had the exact contract we wanted! We booked our vacation for next year within the next 48 hour!!
> If I had not read your post my husband and I would have never known. Thank you so much!   I am still very interested in the new Riviera, but we will see. Not a priority.



KimmyD, I am so thrilled that I was able to help you and your husband find the right contract at Old Key West When are you taking your first trip home? You will fall in love with your new home  I really appreciate your kind words and welcome to the DVC family


----------



## The Jackal

I wonder how many people who bought resale and the contracts were stripped of 2019 points and the dues were estimated at 3% increase.  Are the buyers now stuck paying the difference?


----------



## The Jackal

Double post


----------



## Bing Showei

The Jackal said:


> I wonder how many people who bought resale and the contracts were stripped of 2019 points and the dues were estimated at 3% increase.  Are the buyers now stuck paying the difference?


Yes.


----------



## p&mg

p&mg said:


> closing docs sent back, they said after they receive all docs closing in 48hrs not sure how true this is originally they told me 1/15/19


a bit frustrating closing docks been in the hands of the title company for a week and our seller hasn't sent back his yet. really I guess he doesn't need the money??


----------



## Gryhndmom

p&mg said:


> a bit frustrating closing docks been in the hands of the title company for a week and our seller hasn't sent back his yet. really I guess he doesn't need the money??



As buyers it took us a week to get closing docs to the title company as they paperwork arrived the day DH left on a trip. It could be the sellers have a similar circumstance or maybe can’t find a notary. Not taking their side but could be a legitimate reason for the delay.


----------



## Ashleypj

Is there any rational why some contracts come through ROFR in 3 weeks vs 4 weeks?  They really seem to be all over the place.


----------



## DougEMG

DougEMG---$125-$51800-400-BLT-Sep-0/17, 487/18, 400/19, 400/20-split MF/Closing- sent 10/23, passed 11/16


----------



## kboo

p&mg said:


> a bit frustrating closing docks been in the hands of the title company for a week and our seller hasn't sent back his yet. really I guess he doesn't need the money??



One of our sellers had to come up with money to close, so that delayed the closing. Not all resales end up getting cash to the seller. Sometimes they only resolve a liability. 



DougEMG said:


> DougEMG---$125-$51800-400-BLT-Sep-0/17, 487/18, 400/19, 400/20-split MF/Closing- sent 10/23, passed 11/16



WOW!! Congratulations!! That's a great price! (Makes me hopeful for a BLT add on soon...)


----------



## DougEMG

DougEMG said:


> DougEMG---$125-$51800-400-BLT-Sep-0/17, 487/18, 400/19, 400/20-split MF/Closing- sent 10/23, passed 11/16



After I saw the recent 2019 MF increase I was kind of hoping that Disney would take this contract.  So first time ever I won't of minded being ROFR.


----------



## Bbguy5

Finally

Bbguy5---$104-$15230-130-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 130/20- sent 10/24, passed 11/16


----------



## KimmyD

mlittig said:


> KimmyD, I am so thrilled that I was able to help you and your husband find the right contract at Old Key West When are you taking your first trip home? You will fall in love with your new home  I really appreciate your kind words and welcome to the DVC family



I just cant believe how easy and quick it was!!!!  We will be there September 17 - 27, 2019!


----------



## Ashleypj

Ashleypj---$118-$12300-100-AKV-Jun-0/17, 95/18, 100/19- sent 10/25, passed 11/16

Excited we got through on our 1st try. We may not have the best deal but it works for us.


----------



## ColinBlair

ColinBlair---$170-$9275-50-PVB-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 10/26, passed 11/16


----------



## thepak92

Good evening all, thanks for recent help on understanding contracts, so bid on another today, offer accepted, hope to do contracts on Monday to begin Rofr....heres my concern 150 of the banked points will expire 1 Feb 2019. IF processed in time and I receive the points before 1 Feb, how effective could I be in trying to quickly rent or transfer 150 points?? Thank u


----------



## Matty B13

thepak92 said:


> Good evening all, thanks for recent help on understanding contracts, so bid on another today, offer accepted, hope to do contracts on Monday to begin Rofr....heres my concern 150 of the banked points will expire 1 Feb 2019. IF processed in time and I receive the points before 1 Feb, how effective could I be in trying to quickly rent or transfer 150 points?? Thank u



It's really a function of what you price them at.  If you try to get $15/point or more you will probably not have a good chance, priced at $10/point they probably be gone in 24 hours.


----------



## JETSDAD

thepak92 said:


> Good evening all, thanks for recent help on understanding contracts, so bid on another today, offer accepted, hope to do contracts on Monday to begin Rofr....heres my concern 150 of the banked points will expire 1 Feb 2019. IF processed in time and I receive the points before 1 Feb, how effective could I be in trying to quickly rent or transfer 150 points?? Thank u



I doubt that there would be availability by the time everything closes and you have access to the points.


----------



## thepak92

JETSDAD said:


> I doubt that there would be availability by the time everything closes and you have access to the points.


That's my concern as well....pending how quick everything moves along...besides SSR, u may be right....thanks


----------



## thepak92

Matty B13 said:


> It's really a function of what you price them at.  If you try to get $15/point or more you will probably not have a good chance, priced at $10/point they probably be gone in 24 hours.


Good point, thank u, now to get smart on the rental or transfer process....


----------



## ScubaCat

thepak92 said:


> That's my concern as well....pending how quick everything moves along...besides SSR, u may be right....thanks



You can list it with David's as a "distressed" (last minute) points rental.  You'll get around $8/point for them but he usually can pair you with someone who will take whatever SSR has left to offer.  Anything is better than letting them expire!


----------



## PandaPie

PandaPie---$113-$11795-100-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 13/19, 100/20- sent 10/24, passed 11/16


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Wish us luck on our first try

Jack_Sparrow_NJ---$155-$16412-100-VGF-Apr-100/17, 78/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 11/14


----------



## SherylLC

SherylLC---$156-$8435-50-VGF-Dec-0/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 11/12


----------



## Matty B13

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> Wish us luck on our first try
> 
> Jack_Sparrow_NJ---$155-$16412-100-VGF-Apr-100/17, 78/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 11/14





SherylLC said:


> SherylLC---$156-$8435-50-VGF-Dec-0/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 11/12



Nice prices guys, hope you all pass ROFR, good luck!


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Updated!


----------



## thepak92

thepak92 $117-$19521-150-AKV-FEB-150/18, 300/19, 150/20, sent 11/21 - ugghhh status update, my guess is the holidays, asked this morning (of course, because I'm anxious) and found out ROFR wasn't actually sent to Disney until the 21st... so I'm only on #ROFR day 6 (but this is round 3)......


----------



## ScubaCat

thepak92 said:


> Round 3 thepak92 $117-$19521-150-AKV-FEB-150/18, 300/19, 150/20, sent 11/19 (hopefully)hope to pass rofr this time....



Could you click on the link in post#1 to reformat that for the list?


----------



## thepak92

ScubaCat said:


> Could you click on the link in post#1 to reformat that for the list?


Yes, sorry, I was just referencing one of the above....will go back at original....


----------



## NuclearDad

NuclearDad said:


> NuclearDad---$110-$11559-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 45/18, 100/19- sent 10/25



NuclearDad---$110-$11559-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 45/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 10/25, passed 11/16


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

GinnyBear's_mom---$109-$19181-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 83/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 11/1


----------



## Mainstreetdreams

Mainstreetdreams---$104-$28870-270-AKV-Jun-0/17, 19/18, 270/19, 270/20- sent 10/19, passed 11/19
 I'm so excited! This is my first contract.


----------



## Disneykate605

Congratulations!! Welcome home!


----------



## Mainstreetdreams

Disneykate605 said:


> Congratulations!! Welcome home!



Thank you!!! So happy! My first contract was taken and after it took so long I thought I was doomed.


----------



## ScubaCat

Mainstreetdreams said:


> Thank you!!! So happy! My first contract was taken and after it took so long I thought I was doomed.



You ended up with a better deal anyway. They did you a big favor. Congrats!


----------



## Mainstreetdreams

ScubaCat said:


> You ended up with a better deal anyway. They did you a big favor. Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## mixmastertoy

Got the bug to add more points...
mixmastertoy---$150-$15731-100-PVB-Jun-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 10/18, passed 11/6
mixmastertoy---$140-$10259-70-VGF-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 70/19-seller paying 2019 fees- sent 10/24, passed 11/15


----------



## JohnGypsy

JohnGypsy---$98-$13429-130-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 234/19, 130/20- sent 10/18

We've been a long-time DVC user thanks to family, but this will be our first one ourselves.  Today is day 33, so hoping to hear something very soon!!


----------



## Noodlez

That’s amazing! Do you think they missed it? I ask that because I’ve heard they’re only allowed 30 days, otherwise it’s considered as passed, and that’s definitely more than 30 days!


----------



## JETSDAD

Noodlez said:


> That’s amazing! Do you think they missed it? I ask that because I’ve heard they’re only allowed 30 days, otherwise it’s considered as passed, and that’s definitely more than 30 days!



They're allowed more than 30 days. You have to give them a minimum of 30 days, they don't have to decide within 30 days.


----------



## Noodlez

I’m definitely no expert on this, but every single thing I’ve read states that Disney has up to 30 days. I could link to many threads on this and other forums, as well as on the pages for the sellers. If I’ve misunderstood this could you post a link or something where I could read about this? What is the maximum then? I guess it can’t be indefinite or they’d just hold every contract for a year until it was worth more.


----------



## JETSDAD

Noodlez said:


> I’m definitely no expert on this, but every single thing I’ve read states that Disney has up to 30 days. I could link to many threads on this and other forums, as well as on the pages for the sellers. If I’ve misunderstood this could you post a link or something where I could read about this? What is the maximum then? I guess it can’t be indefinite or they’d just hold every contract for a year until it was worth more.


----------



## Drewferin

TheEnchantedRose said:


> Seriously.... How did that happen? I couldn't believe my eyes when I read it.



Maybe ebay? But even then that's extremely low. I saw a 250 SSR on ebay sell for $7600 granted it looked very sketchy with some no name title company in TN. Never heard of an ebay seller wanting full payment to give to a tirle company on buyers behalf.


----------



## ScubaCat

Noodlez said:


> definitely no expert on this, but every single thing I’ve read states that Disney has up to 30 days



Everything you've read is wrong then   See the condo declaration @JETSDAD posted above for the actual policy.


----------



## Noodlez

Hi ScubaCat. Can you show me what I’m missing? Sorry, but I’m new to this! What I’ve read above is that you must inform Disney no less than 30 days before the sale date, and they have until that date to make a decision. 
This implies to me that if you wish to give DVC 40, 50, 60 days etc then you may, but as long as you give them a minimum of 30 days then that is how long they have. 

In fact, the above quote clearly states that if you have given at least  30 days prior to the proposed closing date, and they have not notified of their election to ROFR, then the third party may close! 

Jetsdad has just quoted the clause that everyone else has referred to! If you give them a minimum of 30 days before your desired closing date, they must make a decision in this time or the contract is yours. 

Do you have anything to the contrary of this?


----------



## JETSDAD

Noodlez said:


> Hi ScubaCat. Can you show me what I’m missing? Sorry, but I’m new to this! What I’ve read above is that you must inform Disney no less than 30 days before the sale date, and they have until that date to make a decision.
> This implies to me that if you wish to give DVC 40, 50, 60 days etc then you may, but as long as you give them a minimum of 30 days then that is how long they have.
> 
> In fact, the above quote clearly states that if you have given at least  30 days prior to the proposed closing date, and they have not notified of their election to ROFR, then the third party may close!
> 
> Jetsdad has just quoted the clause that everyone else has referred to! If you give them a minimum of 30 days before your desired closing date, they must make a decision in this time or the contract is yours.
> 
> Do you have anything to the contrary of this?



That's not what it says. It states that you have to give no less than 30 days and that if the closing date comes after 30 days and DVD has not exercised their right to ROFR then closing can happen. It states that they have until closing date to exercise that right which may be longer than 30 days.


----------



## Noodlez

By the way, jetsdad, do you have the link to that page/document? Thanks! Just trying to make sure I have all the info.  If it’s sonething that’s only sent if you’re already an owner and understand that you can’t provide this!


----------



## JETSDAD

It's in the Declaration of Condominium for each of the resorts.


----------



## hlhlaw07

Noodlez said:


> Hi ScubaCat. Can you show me what I’m missing? Sorry, but I’m new to this! What I’ve read above is that you must inform Disney no less than 30 days before the sale date, and they have until that date to make a decision.
> This implies to me that if you wish to give DVC 40, 50, 60 days etc then you may, but as long as you give them a minimum of 30 days then that is how long they have.
> 
> In fact, the above quote clearly states that if you have given at least  30 days prior to the proposed closing date, and they have not notified of their election to ROFR, then the third party may close!
> 
> Jetsdad has just quoted the clause that everyone else has referred to! If you give them a minimum of 30 days before your desired closing date, they must make a decision in this time or the contract is yours.
> 
> Do you have anything to the contrary of this?


Jetsdad is correct and quoted you the exact language that proves he is correct. You are misinterpreting the language, just like the majority of others who refer to Disney as having 30 days. 

Disney must decide in 30 days, but only if you only give them 30 days. 30 days is bare minimum you have to give them. Meaning you can’t send them a contract with a closing date 7 days out. Closing has to be at least 30 days out. Most brokers put at least 60 days in the contract between execution and closing. So, while Disney usually makes a decision in under 30 days, they really have as much time as the contract gives them based on the closing date.


----------



## JohnGypsy

Noodlez said:


> I’m definitely no expert on this, but every single thing I’ve read states that Disney has up to 30 days. I could link to many threads on this and other forums, as well as on the pages for the sellers. If I’ve misunderstood this could you post a link or something where I could read about this? What is the maximum then? I guess it can’t be indefinite or they’d just hold every contract for a year until it was worth more.



The Master Declaration for DVC states the following:

PURCHASER must notify DVD in writing no less than thirty (30) days in advance of the proposed closing date of PURCHASER's intent to sell and must include a copy of the proposed transaction reduced to writing in all respects. Upon receipt of such written notice, DVD shall determine prior (PRIOR) to the proposed closing date wheter it wishes to exercise it right of first refusal. if DVD elects to exercise its right of first refusal, DVD shall notify PURCHASER in writing of such election, and the purchase by DVD shall be closed on or before the proposed closing date. If DVD fails to notify PURCHASER of its election to exercise its right of first refusal prior to the proposed closing date, PURCHASER may proceeed to close the transaction with the third party upon the original terms and conditions offered by or to the third party.​
Basically, they have UNTIL CLOSING to exercise their ROFR.  The "30 days" myth comes from the fact that they require AT LEAST 30 days advance notice of the closing date.  But they certainly do not HAVE to do it within that time frame.  Disney's clause basically says that they could do it just before closing (provided that they had enough time to close "on or before the proposed closing date").

EDIT: Sorry, I just realized that someone else already answered this.  I'm new to this forum and somehow missed that there was another page of replies before I replied!  Sorry for re-stating the same thing.


----------



## p&mg

closed today 11/21/18 that was really fast 33 days after sending in our offer


----------



## WebmasterDoc

FYI - a number of posts have recently been removed which detracted from the purpose of this thread. Some posts violated the DIS guidelines (and had to be removed) and others simply quoted the offending posts and also had to be removed.

While potential DVC resale purchasers are always looking for great options to buy there are some who seem to have a different agenda to promote.

Thanks for your participation in DVC ROFR options!


----------



## Papalaxpunk

Papalaxpunk---$131-$29559-210-BLT-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 10/25, passed 11/16

Very excited our first contract passed ROFR.  So excited to be members soon!  Thanks much to everyone for the great info shared in this Forum!


----------



## Wakey

They only have 30 days if the closing company do their job properly and set the closing date 30 days hence. So if they get longer than 30 days it’s becase they were given in excess of 30 days by the closing company and the closing company didn’t move to close exactly 30 days after.
There is also no need to wait for a waiver of ROFR either. If the closing co did their job properly and gave 30 days they can close on the 30 if they haven’t heard back.


----------



## JohnGypsy

Wakey said:


> They only have 30 days if the closing company do their job properly and set the closing date 30 days hence. So if they get longer than 30 days it’s becase they were given in excess of 30 days by the closing company and the closing company didn’t move to close exactly 30 days after.
> There is also no need to wait for a waiver of ROFR either. If the closing co did their job properly and gave 30 days they can close on the 30 if they haven’t heard back.



This sounds good in theory -- and I actually asked my broker exactly about that.  I asked them why they didn't set the closing at, say, 40 days from signing so that Disney couldn't stretch it out so long -- because I was thinking the same thing you were.

They explained that once they get the ROFR waiver from Disney, the closing company then has to send a request to Disney for the seller's ownership information so that the final closing documents can be prepared and sent to both parties.  They said that Disney sometimes takes up to 3 weeks to respond to that request.  They said that is why they set the date 60 days from signing -- to give time for Disney to waive ROFR plus have another 3-4 weeks for them to respond to the seller's ownership information request so that the closing documents can be prepared.

They basically told me my "Why not just set it at 40 days?" suggestion was simply not an option.  (Whether or not that is true is open to discussion, I guess.  I'm just passing along what my broker told me when I asked them exactly what you were referring to: setting the deadline to something much shorter that is more than 30 days, but much less than 60.)

(Note that I say this as a guy that is currently at *36 days* from submission to Disney with no response on ROFR yet...  So, I'm REALLY interested in better ways to do this.   )


----------



## trilliank

Trilliank---$130-$20272-150-BLT-Feb-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 11/20


----------



## Noodlez

JohnGypsy said:


> This sounds good in theory -- and I actually asked my broker exactly about that.  I asked them why they didn't set the closing at, say, 40 days from signing so that Disney couldn't stretch it out so long -- because I was thinking the same thing you were.



Thank you so much JohnGypsy.  That's kind of what I was trying to ask but I obviously phrased it really badly!  I'm glad you've cleared this up.  This is my first attempt to buy and it's been then longest '30 days' ever (it hasn't even been 3 weeks yet!)


----------



## Wakey

JohnGypsy said:


> This sounds good in theory -- and I actually asked my broker exactly about that.  I asked them why they didn't set the closing at, say, 40 days from signing so that Disney couldn't stretch it out so long -- because I was thinking the same thing you were.
> 
> They explained that once they get the ROFR waiver from Disney, the closing company then has to send a request to Disney for the seller's ownership information so that the final closing documents can be prepared and sent to both parties.  They said that Disney sometimes takes up to 3 weeks to respond to that request.  They said that is why they set the date 60 days from signing -- to give time for Disney to waive ROFR plus have another 3-4 weeks for them to respond to the seller's ownership information request so that the closing documents can be prepared.
> 
> They basically told me my "Why not just set it at 40 days?" suggestion was simply not an option.  (Whether or not that is true is open to discussion, I guess.  I'm just passing along what my broker told me when I asked them exactly what you were referring to: setting the deadline to something much shorter that is more than 30 days, but much less than 60.)
> 
> (Note that I say this as a guy that is currently at *36 days* from submission to Disney with no response on ROFR yet...  So, I'm REALLY interested in better ways to do this.   )



Interesting, so what you are saying is that by the Estoppel process, Disney can effectively stretch out the ROFR to the end of that process, because closing cannot take place until then..... interesting, and taking advantage of the system by Disney if correct. Why does it take so long for Disney to do the estoppel, it’s wrong they can stretch it out and thus increase ROFR time. I’d say if the broker says close on 30 days they should either let the broker know it’s taken, or supply the estoppel in that period. Thanks for the info.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Just realized I am at day 29 for mine. I think the broker probably just forgot to notify us either way, though, due to the holiday this week.


----------



## ScubaCat

Wakey said:


> Interesting, so what you are saying is that by the Estoppel process, Disney can effectively stretch out the ROFR to the end of that process, because closing cannot take place until then..... interesting, and taking advantage of the system by Disney if correct. Why does it take so long for Disney to do the estoppel, it’s wrong they can stretch it out and thus increase ROFR time. I’d say if the broker says close on 30 days they should either let the broker know it’s taken, or supply the estoppel in that period. Thanks for the info.


Fair points, but it is what it is. Their priority is selling direct. Resale is just a necessary evil.

For me, I saved around $50K in total buying resale. Since my name doesn't rhyme with Zeff Tezos or Dill Kates, it takes me longer than 60 days to earn that much. Thus, to me it was well worth a couple of months wait for decades of vacations at a significant savings.


----------



## hlhlaw07

Wakey said:


> Interesting, so what you are saying is that by the Estoppel process, Disney can effectively stretch out the ROFR to the end of that process, because closing cannot take place until then..... interesting, and taking advantage of the system by Disney if correct. Why does it take so long for Disney to do the estoppel, it’s wrong they can stretch it out and thus increase ROFR time. I’d say if the broker says close on 30 days they should either let the broker know it’s taken, or supply the estoppel in that period. Thanks for the info.


I actually think the brokers and closing companies use that as an excuse to build theirselves extra time in the closing process and blame it on Disney. There are too many accounts of closing documents coming immediately after waiver of ROFR, and I’ve also noticed a pattern on the closing time thread that those who close with the smaller title companies close way more expeditiously than those at the bigger names. Which leads me to believe that the bigger ones have larger stacks to work through and are blaming Disney for the delay.


----------



## Gryhndmom

Papalaxpunk said:


> Papalaxpunk---$131-$29559-210-BLT-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 10/25, passed 11/16
> 
> Very excited our first contract passed ROFR.  So excited to be members soon!  Thanks much to everyone for the great info shared in this Forum!



Congrats! You will love BLT!



trilliank said:


> Trilliank---$130-$20272-150-BLT-Feb-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 11/20



Best of luck !


----------



## thepak92

Mainstreetdreams said:


> Mainstreetdreams---$104-$28870-270-AKV-Jun-0/17, 19/18, 270/19, 270/20- sent 10/19, passed 11/19
> I'm so excited! This is my first contract.


Yay..... congrats, I am also waiting on AKV....hopefully pixie dust will fall my way as well...


----------



## thepak92

Good Morning - in the first page of this thread - I have one listed in the waiting column Thepak92---$110-$17600-160-AKV-Jun- 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 11/9, please note that this one was cancelled.  I do have a new one that was sent on 11/19.  Thanks, just trying to help out......


----------



## iheartglaciers

Our 50pt CCV add-on from earlier this year wasn't enough points   I was thinking of adding ~25 more points direct, but I just missed the window to get 2017 pts so went with a larger resale add-on instead.

iheartglaciers---$146.66-$11685-75-CCV@WL-Oct-0/17, 150/18, 75/19- sent 11/26 Seller pays 2018 MF


----------



## JohnGypsy

JohnGypsy said:


> JohnGypsy---$98-$13429-130-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 234/19, 130/20- sent 10/18
> 
> We've been a long-time DVC user thanks to family, but this will be our first one ourselves.  Today is day 33, so hoping to hear something very soon!!



Well, we're at 5.5 weeks (39 days) with no response from Disney according to our broker...

I feel like I'm going for a record for waiting for ROFR.


----------



## cheygirl

cheygirl---$167-$17255-100-VGF-Feb-0/17, 100/18, 205/19, 95/20- sent 11/16


----------



## Sleepy425

JohnGypsy said:


> Well, we're at 5.5 weeks (39 days) with no response from Disney according to our broker...
> 
> I feel like I'm going for a record for waiting for ROFR.


Has your broker said at what point they will look into what’s taking so long? I’d be getting worried that it wasn’t actually submitted or it was sent back due to an error and nobody realized it.


----------



## DaveNan

cheygirl said:


> cheygirl---$167-$17255-100-VGF-Feb-0/17, 100/18, 205/19, 95/20- sent 11/16


Good luck.

Are the 18 points already banked 2017 points?  (Given the number 2019 points they almost have to be), so that means they must be used by 1/31/19.  So I would view them as almost impossible to use by the time you pass rofr and close.  I am not trying to question your deal or the contract.  But given my guess at the state of the points; the 100 2018 points are banked from 2017, the 205 2019 points are 100 banked from 2018, 100 from 2019 and 5 borrowed from 2020, and the 95 2020 points remain in 2010.  It is a very odd point position.  I think many people who ultimately sell get frustrated with all the "rules" and never grasp how to best use points and always find themselves "wasting points".


----------



## Mainstreetdreams

JohnGypsy said:


> Well, we're at 5.5 weeks (39 days) with no response from Disney according to our broker...
> 
> I feel like I'm going for a record for waiting for ROFR.



I agree with Sleepy425. I'd give the broker a call and poke around. Most people seem to be getting a response within the 3-4 weeks.


----------



## sndral

cheygirl said:


> cheygirl---$167-$17255-100-VGF-Feb-0/17, 100/18, 205/19, 95/20- sent 11/16





DaveNan said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Are the 18 points already banked 2017 points?  (Given the number 2019 points they almost have to be), so that means they must be used by 1/31/19.  So I would view them as almost impossible to use by the time you pass rofr and close.  I am not trying to question your deal or the contract.  But given my guess at the state of the points; the 100 2018 points are banked from 2017, the 205 2019 points are 100 banked from 2018, 100 from 2019 and 5 borrowed from 2020, and the 95 2020 points remain in 2010.  It is a very odd point position.  I think many people who ultimately sell get frustrated with all the "rules" and never grasp how to best use points and always find themselves "wasting points".


I spotted the same thing re: the points. My guess would be that the sellers had a trip booked in their 2019 use year which required 305 points so they banked their 2018 points into ‘19, used their ‘19 points and borrowed 5 ‘20 points. 
Not sure what they were going to do w/ the 100 points now in ‘18 as there’s little time to use them - perhaps their trip spanned use years or they were going to rent the points?


----------



## JohnGypsy

Mainstreetdreams said:


> I agree with Sleepy425. I'd give the broker a call and poke around. Most people seem to be getting a response within the 3-4 weeks.



Oh, I've been poking around repeatedly.  I've been mainly getting a "just be patient" response.

That being said, yesterday (day 39) I sent one that just basically said "Do you at least agree that this is abnormal that it is taking so long?"  They wrote back and said that it was indeed not the norm (which I already knew, of course) and that they only received one waiver for all of last week -- and that they expected more soon.

Today (day 40), I got the email that Disney had finally waived ROFR!  So, happy dance engaged!  It just took longer than I expected.


----------



## JohnGypsy

JohnGypsy---$98-$13429-130-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 234/19, 130/20- sent 10/18, passed 11/27

Day 40 -- finally passed ROFR!  

This is our first DVC purchase.  (We've had family with DVC for years, so we've been able to partake quite a bit, but now we'll have our own!)

I feel like we did pretty well!  Price per point is low.  It is pre-loaded with 104 leftover 2018 points.  And we didn't have to pay any 2018 maint!  All good!


----------



## Mainstreetdreams

JohnGypsy said:


> JohnGypsy---$98-$13429-130-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 234/19, 130/20- sent 10/18, passed 11/27
> 
> Day 40 -- finally passed ROFR!
> 
> This is our first DVC purchase.  (We've had family with DVC for years, so we've been able to partake quite a bit, but now we'll have our own!)
> 
> I feel like we did pretty well!  Price per point is low.  It is pre-loaded with 104 leftover 2018 points.  And we didn't have to pay any 2018 maint!  All good!



That's great! I'm glad it finally came through!!!


----------



## motherof5

Mainstreetdreams said:


> Mainstreetdreams---$104-$28870-270-AKV-Jun-0/17, 19/18, 270/19, 270/20- sent 10/19, passed 11/19
> I'm so excited! This is my first contract.


Congratulations.  Great price.


----------



## Mainstreetdreams

motherof5 said:


> Congratulations.  Great price.



Thank you!


----------



## motherof5

iheartglaciers said:


> Our 50pt CCV add-on from earlier this year wasn't enough points   I was thinking of adding ~25 more points direct, but I just missed the window to get 2017 pts so went with a larger resale add-on instead.
> 
> iheartglaciers---$146.66-$11685-75-CCV@WL-Oct-0/17, 150/18, 75/19- sent 11/26 Seller pays 2018 MF


Good luck


----------



## The Jackal

JohnGypsy said:


> JohnGypsy---$98-$13429-130-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 234/19, 130/20- sent 10/18, passed 11/27
> 
> Day 40 -- finally passed ROFR!
> 
> This is our first DVC purchase.  (We've had family with DVC for years, so we've been able to partake quite a bit, but now we'll have our own!)
> 
> I feel like we did pretty well!  Price per point is low.  It is pre-loaded with 104 leftover 2018 points.  And we didn't have to pay any 2018 maint!  All good!




You were more patient than I would have been. Congrats and prepare to enjoy lots of vacations. Watch out for Addonitis.


----------



## Jerry5788

JohnGypsy said:


> JohnGypsy---$98-$13429-130-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 234/19, 130/20- sent 10/18, passed 11/27
> 
> Day 40 -- finally passed ROFR!
> 
> This is our first DVC purchase.  (We've had family with DVC for years, so we've been able to partake quite a bit, but now we'll have our own!)
> 
> I feel like we did pretty well!  Price per point is low.  It is pre-loaded with 104 leftover 2018 points.  And we didn't have to pay any 2018 maint!  All good!



Congrats!


----------



## Disneykate605

Congratulations!!


----------



## thepak92

JohnGypsy said:


> JohnGypsy---$98-$13429-130-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 234/19, 130/20- sent 10/18, passed 11/27
> 
> Day 40 -- finally passed ROFR!
> 
> This is our first DVC purchase.  (We've had family with DVC for years, so we've been able to partake quite a bit, but now we'll have our own!)
> 
> I feel like we did pretty well!  Price per point is low.  It is pre-loaded with 104 leftover 2018 points.  And we didn't have to pay any 2018 maint!  All good!


Very good indeed!!! wow, crazy that it took that long but glad Pixie Dust fell your way...


----------



## kboo

@thepak92, you're killing me. Every time I see you post, I think you heard something!


----------



## cheygirl

DaveNan said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Are the 18 points already banked 2017 points?  (Given the number 2019 points they almost have to be), so that means they must be used by 1/31/19.  So I would view them as almost impossible to use by the time you pass rofr and close.  I am not trying to question your deal or the contract.  But given my guess at the state of the points; the 100 2018 points are banked from 2017, the 205 2019 points are 100 banked from 2018, 100 from 2019 and 5 borrowed from 2020, and the 95 2020 points remain in 2010.  It is a very odd point position.  I think many people who ultimately sell get frustrated with all the "rules" and never grasp how to best use points and always find themselves "wasting points".



Thank you.  Yes, you are correct in where the points lie.  Assuming the contract goes through we likely won't get the 2018 points in time to use them.  It is such a shame those points will be wasted, but the contract worked for us as we needed February use year as our other 2 contracts are February.  And while I am not getting a steal I feel it is fair contract.   Plus I look forward to using the points in 2019!


----------



## cheygirl

sndral said:


> I spotted the same thing re: the points. My guess would be that the sellers had a trip booked in their 2019 use year which required 305 points so they banked their 2018 points into ‘19, used their ‘19 points and borrowed 5 ‘20 points.
> Not sure what they were going to do w/ the 100 points now in ‘18 as there’s little time to use them - perhaps their trip spanned use years or they were going to rent the points?



That is what I thought as well.  But no idea why someone would leave 100 points hanging out there.


----------



## kboo

cheygirl said:


> That is what I thought as well.  But no idea why someone would leave 100 points hanging out there.



One thing that happens is that points cannot be used, moved or anything unless the owner is current on dues. So the owner may have banked the points into 2018 hoping to rent them or otherwise not lose them, been or gotten behind on dues, and then been stuck with them (same with the 2019 points), and realized a little on the late side that they'd need to sell. Purely speculating.


----------



## JohnGypsy

What is the cut-off date for transferring points into RCI?  Can you do that right up until your use year ends or is there only a window (like you have to do it before the banking window or something)?

If it can be right up to the end, maybe it's possible that cheygirl could get them just in time to dump 100-120 into an RCI exchange -- so that they could be used for a week somewhere further down the line.  They they could plan around that or even offer it to someone else just for fun?  (Just to be better than having them go nowhere.)

I'm new, so I don't know if that is possible.  I did a quick search, but couldn't find anything about how close to the end of your use year you could do the RCI exchange.


----------



## thepak92

kboo said:


> @thepak92, you're killing me. Every time I see you post, I think you heard something!


Ha, no worries, I promise if I hear good news... I will PM you... Haha


----------



## kboo

JohnGypsy said:


> What is the cut-off date for transferring points into RCI?  Can you do that right up until your use year ends or is there only a window (like you have to do it before the banking window or something)?
> 
> If it can be right up to the end, maybe it's possible that cheygirl could get them just in time to dump 100-120 into an RCI exchange -- so that they could be used for a week somewhere further down the line.  They they could plan around that or even offer it to someone else just for fun?  (Just to be better than having them go nowhere.)
> 
> I'm new, so I don't know if that is possible.  I did a quick search, but couldn't find anything about how close to the end of your use year you could do the RCI exchange.


I considered to do that with my expiring points, but ended up finding a renter within 24 hours of my points appearing in my account. Also, I'm not an RCI user, and couldn't really wrap my head around using the points later somewhere (our vacations are usually blocked out about 2 years in advance because of school and work schedules).


----------



## cheygirl

JohnGypsy said:


> What is the cut-off date for transferring points into RCI?  Can you do that right up until your use year ends or is there only a window (like you have to do it before the banking window or something)?
> 
> If it can be right up to the end, maybe it's possible that cheygirl could get them just in time to dump 100-120 into an RCI exchange -- so that they could be used for a week somewhere further down the line.  They they could plan around that or even offer it to someone else just for fun?  (Just to be better than having them go nowhere.)
> 
> I'm new, so I don't know if that is possible.  I did a quick search, but couldn't find anything about how close to the end of your use year you could do the RCI exchange.


Thank you!   If we get this contract I will look into RCI.


----------



## JohnGypsy

cheygirl said:


> Thank you!   If we get this contract I will look into RCI.



You'll want to double-check on things.  I've done some research and there appears to be an ongoing disagree among members here about how close to expiration of your points you can do it.  There is some fine print about reservations that are less than 45 days out.  Some point to that and go "See!  You can't move your points to RCI if there is less than 45 days before they expire!" while others look at the same fine print and say "No, that is referring to 45 days from an actual reservation date, but if you just do an RCI Exchange, then you don't even HAVE a set reservation date yet and can therefore take up to 2 years to actually use them."

I've seen it repeatedly argued both ways -- including people being told opposite answers by Disney reps -- and I've yet to see anyone actually confirm what is true.  I'd love to find someone that did a last-minute/day-before-Use-Year-points-expiration transfer from DVC to RCI to know what is the real answer.  

In any case, if you DO get these last minute, maybe you can be our guinea pig since they'd be lost anyhow!  Might as well go for it if you get them just under the wire.  Then let us know for sure!


----------



## cheygirl

JohnGypsy said:


> You'll want to double-check on things.  I've done some research and there appears to be an ongoing disagree among members here about how close to expiration of your points you can do it.  There is some fine print about reservations that are less than 45 days out.  Some point to that and go "See!  You can't move your points to RCI if there is less than 45 days before they expire!" while others look at the same fine print and say "No, that is referring to 45 days from an actual reservation date, but if you just do an RCI Exchange, then you don't even HAVE a set reservation date yet and can therefore take up to 2 years to actually use them."
> 
> I've seen it repeatedly argued both ways -- including people being told opposite answers by Disney reps -- and I've yet to see anyone actually confirm what is true.  I'd love to find someone that did a last-minute/day-before-Use-Year-points-expiration transfer from DVC to RCI to know what is the real answer.
> 
> In any case, if you DO get these last minute, maybe you can be our guinea pig since they'd be lost anyhow!  Might as well go for it if you get them just under the wire.  Then let us know for sure!


I will certainly look into if we get the points just before they expire and report back.  I'm still waiting on ROFR and I am getting impatient!


----------



## pangyal

pangyal---$101-$16690-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 125/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 10/26, taken 11/29

There is a first time for everything!!! Not too surprised by this one, to be honest.


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$101-$16690-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 125/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 10/26, taken 11/29
> 
> There is a first time for everything!!! Not too surprised by this one, to be honest.


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$101-$16690-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 125/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 10/26, taken 11/29
> 
> There is a first time for everything!!! Not too surprised by this one, to be honest.


Eek. I’m sorry. I’m not holding out much hope for mine either. I’m just ready to know for sure, so I can start looking again, LOL


----------



## Wakey

Looks like the next round is coming. I've had a few taken but overpaid for this next one so am expecting rightful passage this time!


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

GinnyBear's_mom said:


> GinnyBear's_mom---$109-$19181-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 83/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 11/1



I decided I would not be neurotic and call repeatedly to check on ROFR status. I waited until day 30 to call and found out ROFR was waived on day 7 (Nov 8th)! Excited ROFR was waived but annoyed no one contacted me to let me know.


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

GinnyBear's_mom said:


> I decided I would not be neurotic and call repeatedly to check on ROFR status. I waited until day 30 to call and found out ROFR was waived on day 7 (Nov 8th)! Excited ROFR was waived but annoyed no one contacted me to let me know.


Congrats!  I would be annoyed too!  That’s frustrating, but glad you had a positive outcome . I was really hoping that I would hear something yesterday, so crossing my fingers for next week!


----------



## Wakey

GinnyBear's_mom said:


> I decided I would not be neurotic and call repeatedly to check on ROFR status. I waited until day 30 to call and found out ROFR was waived on day 7 (Nov 8th)! Excited ROFR was waived but annoyed no one contacted me to let me know.


That is rubbish , which company was this?


----------



## pangyal

I can attest to the fact that they gave their decision to take our contract at 26 days before the scheduled closing. So, I can't imagine any broker would feel comfortable going ahead and closing on a contract that DVD has not made a decision on, no matter how long they drag it out.


----------



## pangyal

thepak92 said:


> Ha, no worries, I promise if I hear good news... I will PM you... Haha



Can you please repost your more recent contract? I don't see it .


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

Wakey said:


> That is rubbish , which company was this?


DVCRM- was happy with their service up until today.


----------



## Mainstreetdreams

GinnyBear's_mom said:


> DVCRM- was happy with their service up until today.



That was who I used as well. It might've just been a slip up. I think the notifications come via email and we all know how easy those can get lost. With the two contracts I submitted with them, I was alerted very quickly to both the pass and fail. Although I did check in on the status of both right after the three week mark.


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

Mainstreetdreams said:


> That was who I used as well. It might've just been a slip up. I think the notifications come via email and we all know how easy those can get lost. With the two contracts I submitted with them, I was alerted very quickly to both the pass and fail. Although I did check in on the status of both right after the three week mark.



No lost email, I searched my mailbox for the term DVC and their email handle every few days. Nothing came up. The last email I have from them is letting me know it went to ROFR. Not saying they are a horrible company, just annoyed I was never notified. They also list the last names of the families who passed ROFR on their facebook page. Our name was never included.


----------



## Mainstreetdreams

GinnyBear's_mom said:


> No lost email, I searched my mailbox for the term DVC and their email handle every few days. Nothing came up. The last email I have from them is letting me know it went to ROFR. Not saying they are a horrible company, just annoyed I was never notified. They also list the last names of the families who passed ROFR on their facebook page. Our name was never included.



I meant that they lost the email. They get quite a few of them and they all probably look similar. I'm not saying that it was a good job but mistakes happen. I didn't think you lost it. When you're the one waiting on ROFR, you've got eagle eyes on those little suckers.


----------



## iheartglaciers

In my experience with DVCRM they were super on top of things, so it was probably one that just fell through the cracks.  It happens sometimes.  Earlier this year I had a contract I was buying through Fidelity.  It was taken in ROFR, but I didn't find out until I got my deposit check back in the mail


----------



## Stinkomann20x6

Sorry if I’m doing this wrong but I used the link. After a lot of help from awesome folks here, we made an offer that was accepted for PVB. Since so close to January assuming I add the MFs in total cost. 

Stinkomann20x6---$142-$30473-200-PVB-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 11/30 - Waiting.


----------



## Wakey

My latest is via DVCRM so I hope they haven’t forgotten mine as well, I’m nearly at 30 days now.


----------



## Disneykate605

Was the estoppel clock ticking for those 3 weeks you thought you were still waiting for ROFR? If it was at least that waiting wasn't for nothing and your estoppel waiting will be fast. (Not sure exactly how it works...we are waiting on ROFR for our 1st resale contract now...day 22 for us. We hope to hear this week!)


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

I posted on FB, but heard from my broker yesterday that they had not received any waivers in a bit, and hadn’t yet received any back that were submitted after 10/31. So, lots of folks are over 30 days at this point


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> I posted on FB, but heard from my broker yesterday that they had not received any waivers in a bit, and hadn’t yet received any back that were submitted after 10/31. So, lots of folks are over 30 days at this point



Thank you for telling us. I'm on day 32 now. I'm hoping to hear soon.


----------



## ScubaCat

This is an unusually long time for so many. I guess all 2 people that make the decision took an extended Thanksgiving holiday. I suspect there will be a wave of waivers coming fairly soon. 

(I like that - a "wave of waivers". I'm going to have to save that and use it again sometime.)


----------



## Disneykate605

I guess I shouldn't complain than since I'm only on day 24.


----------



## ScubaCat

Disneykate605 said:


> I guess I shouldn't complain than since I'm only on day 24.



I had a 32 day wait for my first contract.  It honestly didn't bother me, except DW drove me practically insane endlessly discussing all possible scenarios and their implications.  We could have planned a military invasion with the level of detail the discussion often reached. (Or at least planned a disney vacation, which is practically as complex these days...)


----------



## JohnGypsy

So, I wonder if these long ROFRs will also have an effect on the time it takes for estoppel notifications for those that are waived to come back?

Or is that a completely different department?  (After waiting 40 days for my ROFR waiver, now I'm waiting for estoppel, of course...  )


----------



## Mainstreetdreams

ScubaCat said:


> I had a 32 day wait for my first contract.  It honestly didn't bother me, except DW drove me practically insane endlessly discussing all possible scenarios and their implications.  We could have planned a military invasion with the level of detail the discussion often reached. (Or at least planned a disney vacation, which is practically as complex these days...)



Hahaha! I definitely have a few covert operations' worth of details under my belt after my ROFR wait. I had plans upon plans of what the next attack would be.


----------



## BLT_Bound

After a long time watching I thought I'd share mine.

Blt_Bound---$120-$24000-200-BLT-FEB-0/17, 81/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 11/5, passed 12/4

They sure made me sweat it out.  I pay closing and 2019 Dues.  I hope I did well and can't wait.  It's our first purchase.

A big thanks to everyone who shared it helped this newbie so much.

(Reformatted as requested)


----------



## ScubaCat

BLT_Bound said:


> After a long time watching I thought I'd share mine.
> 
> Blt_Bound---$120-$24000-200-BLT-FEB-0/17, 81/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 11/5 - Passed 12/4.
> 
> They sure made me sweat it out.  I pay closing and 2019 Dues.  I hope I did well and can't wait.  It's our first purchase.
> 
> A big thanks to everyone who shared it helped this newbie so much.


That's a great price for BLT! 

Could you click the link in post #1 to reformat that for the list?  I'd hate that one to get left out!


----------



## PandaPie

For anyone who is waiting on estoppel, mine was submitted to AKV on 11/16, and I had my closing documents in-hand on 11/30.


----------



## Jerry5788

BLT_Bound said:


> After a long time watching I thought I'd share mine.
> 
> Blt_Bound---$120-$24000-200-BLT-FEB-0/17, 81/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 11/5, passed 12/4
> 
> They sure made me sweat it out.  I pay closing and 2019 Dues.  I hope I did well and can't wait.  It's our first purchase.
> 
> A big thanks to everyone who shared it helped this newbie so much.
> 
> (Reformatted as requested)



Congrats!


----------



## kboo

BLT_Bound said:


> After a long time watching I thought I'd share mine.
> 
> Blt_Bound---$120-$24000-200-BLT-FEB-0/17, 81/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 11/5, passed 12/4
> 
> They sure made me sweat it out.  I pay closing and 2019 Dues.  I hope I did well and can't wait.  It's our first purchase.
> 
> A big thanks to everyone who shared it helped this newbie so much.
> 
> (Reformatted as requested)



Congratulations! We just got back from our 2nd stay at BLT on our own points. You are going to love it! Do you have a plan for the 2018 points? 

That really is a great price for BLT! I've been gently suggesting that DH accommodate my addonitis with some (more) BLT points. Alas, he said NO. (I think the level 10 crowds at MK, together with taking his mom, made him want to take a little break for a bit.) 

We don't really "need" points until 2020, though, so this gives me hope I can find the perfect contract at a good price and sell him on it.


----------



## Noodlez

So pleased!

Noodlez---$127-$27853-214-BCV-Jun-0/17, 214/18, 214/19, 214/20- sent 11/7, passed 12/5

I feel like I can relax now.


----------



## thepak92

*Cyarlsn*
thepak92 $117-$19521-150-AKV-FEB-150/18, 300/19, 150/20, sent 11/21


----------



## Disneykate605

Congratulations Noodlez and BLT_bound!!


----------



## Noodlez

Thanks Disneykate!  It's such a relief.


----------



## ScubaCat

thepak92 said:


> *Cyarlsn*
> thepak92 $117-$19521-150-AKV-FEB-150/18, 300/19, 150/20, sent 11/21



Could you please click on the link in post#1 to reformat that for the list? (great deal, btw... Hope it passes!)


----------



## ScubaCat

Noodlez said:


> Thanks Disneykate!  It's such a relief.



Plus you picked BCV, obviously the best and smartest choice


----------



## Noodlez

ScubaCat said:


> Plus you picked BCV, obviously the best and smartest choice



That's definitely true for us!  We're in love with it there.


----------



## ScubaCat

Noodlez said:


> That's definitely true for us!  We're in love with it there.



It's tough being the best, but someone's gotta do it.


----------



## JohnGypsy

thepak92 said:


> *Cyarlsn*
> thepak92 $117-$19521-150-AKV-FEB-150/18, 300/19, 150/20, sent 11/21



Ok, so, I'm new at this, so I'm trying to figure this one out...

It is a February Use Year and this is December of 2018.  It's a 150 point contract.  So, for it to have 300 for 2019 and still 150 for 2018, how were these allocated?

All I can think of is that 150 were banked from 2017 (and that is what the "150/18" really are) and then 150 original from 2018 were banked into 2019 (which is how it has "300/19").

But, that seems a stretch to me.  Plus, if it was accurate, it'd be really tight for them to be able to close in time to even get any of those "150/18" if they were indeed banked from 2017, right?

So, am I missing something?  Or is it maybe a typo?  (Maybe they actually mean "0/18" because all were banked to 2019?)  I guess I'm just not clear how you could have a 150/300/150 situation for 2018/2019/2020 without having banked twice (from 2017 and 2018).

 - John...


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

TheEnchantedRose---$92-$26633-270-OKW-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 270/19- sent 11/2, taken 12/5

So second try gone too. I guess I will not get to spend my 30th at Disney. 
But, I will try again. I'll just do a celebration a bit later.


----------



## skippytx

JohnGypsy said:


> Ok, so, I'm new at this, so I'm trying to figure this one out...
> 
> It is a February Use Year and this is December of 2018.  It's a 150 point contract.  So, for it to have 300 for 2019 and still 150 for 2018, how were these allocated?
> 
> All I can think of is that 150 were banked from 2017 (and that is what the "150/18" really are) and then 150 original from 2018 were banked into 2019 (which is how it has "300/19").
> 
> But, that seems a stretch to me.  Plus, if it was accurate, it'd be really tight for them to be able to close in time to even get any of those "150/18" if they were indeed banked from 2017, right?
> 
> So, am I missing something?  Or is it maybe a typo?  (Maybe they actually mean "0/18" because all were banked to 2019?)  I guess I'm just not clear how you could have a 150/300/150 situation for 2018/2019/2020 without having banked twice (from 2017 and 2018).
> 
> - John...



You're not missing anything, and yes the 150 2017 points banked into 2018 are basically a throwaway considering they expire Jan 31 2019.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Jack_Sparrow_NJ---$155-$16412-100-VGF-Apr-100/17, 78/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 11/14, approved 12/5


----------



## JohnGypsy

skippytx said:


> You're not missing anything, and yes the 150 2017 points banked into 2018 are basically a throwaway considering they expire Jan 31 2019.



Ok -- thanks for the info!  Glad to confirm what I thought must be the case.

 - John...


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> SomeImaginationHuh---$95-$19595-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 34/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 11/5
> 
> I don’t expect to get away with this one, but fingers crossed!!



UPDATE:  SomeImaginationHuh---$95-$19595-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 34/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 11/5, Taken 12/5. 

No surprises here.


----------



## Sleepy425

Sleepy425 said:


> sleepy425---$123-$6883-50-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 31/19, 50/20- sent 11/8


Passed ROFR 12/5


----------



## Sleepy425

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> UPDATE:  SomeImaginationHuh---$95-$19595-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 34/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 11/5, Taken 12/5.
> 
> No surprises here.


I’m sorry. Are you going to try again? Have you been watching, are there any good contracts that would work for you right now?


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

Sleepy425 said:


> I’m sorry. Are you going to try again? Have you been watching, are there any good contracts that would work for you right now?


Yes,  going to try again. I think I’m going to be a bit more patient, and try and find a loaded contract with a few more points.


----------



## Disneykate605

We are so excited!! We already own at Poly and HHI but we have wanted to own at Boardwalk for a long time!

Disneykate605---$116-$24739-200-BWV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 155/19, 200/20- sent 11/10, passed 12/5


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

Disneykate605 said:


> We are so excited!! We already own at Poly and HHI but we have wanted to own at Boardwalk for a long time!
> 
> Disneykate605---$116-$24739-200-BWV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 155/19, 200/20- sent 11/10, passed 12/5



That is good to hear! We just put an offer of $116 in today. Should go to ROFR tomorrow. Your post gives me hope. Congrats!


----------



## yutamrsk

yutamrsk---$69-$12673-160-AUL-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 265/19- sent 11/2, passed 12/4
Thanks DVC!


----------



## thepak92

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please click on the link in post#1 to reformat that for the list? (great deal, btw... Hope it passes!)


I was just referencing this post for pyangal? if I remembered her name correctly.  This is not the original post.  Original post was done last month.


----------



## thepak92

JohnGypsy said:


> Ok, so, I'm new at this, so I'm trying to figure this one out...
> 
> It is a February Use Year and this is December of 2018.  It's a 150 point contract.  So, for it to have 300 for 2019 and still 150 for 2018, how were these allocated?
> 
> All I can think of is that 150 were banked from 2017 (and that is what the "150/18" really are) and then 150 original from 2018 were banked into 2019 (which is how it has "300/19").
> 
> But, that seems a stretch to me.  Plus, if it was accurate, it'd be really tight for them to be able to close in time to even get any of those "150/18" if they were indeed banked from 2017, right?
> 
> So, am I missing something?  Or is it maybe a typo?  (Maybe they actually mean "0/18" because all were banked to 2019?)  I guess I'm just not clear how you could have a 150/300/150 situation for 2018/2019/2020 without having banked twice (from 2017 and 2018).
> 
> - John...


Hi, so 2017 banked into 2018 which I suspect I may lose if we don't close in time... 2018 banked into 2019 and of course I will get 2019... so it is mostly as you said... hope that helps


----------



## ScubaCat

thepak92 said:


> I was just referencing this post for pyangal? if I remembered her name correctly.  This is not the original post.  Original post was done last month.



Thanks. @pangyal is a very busy person who graciously dedicates her time to this, so I just try and make it as easy as possible.  Most people burn out running this thread within a year, but she's hung in there!


----------



## DougEMG

yutamrsk said:


> yutamrsk---$69-$12673-160-AUL-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 265/19- sent 11/2, passed 12/4
> Thanks DVC!



That's quiet the price you got, well done


----------



## JohnGypsy

thepak92 said:


> Hi, so 2017 banked into 2018 which I suspect I may lose if we don't close in time... 2018 banked into 2019 and of course I will get 2019... so it is mostly as you said... hope that helps



Ok, it is as I had guessed then!  Makes sense.

Even if you close in time, the window will be so small.  This would be one of those cases to see (if you happened to close in time) if you could quickly convert them to an RCI Exchange and let them just sit.  People "argue"/discuss here now and then about how much time you need before they expire to do that -- people have this 45 day number in mind, but others (including myself) think they may be reading the rule incorrectly.  But, so far, I've never seen anyone actually just TRY it and see what the official answer is.  It'd be sweet if you could last-minute transfer those to RCI (without locking in a specific RCI location/reservation).

Good luck!  Keep us informed!


----------



## pangyal

thepak92 said:


> I was just referencing this post for pyangal? if I remembered her name correctly.  This is not the original post.  Original post was done last month.



Hi- you were left off the list because your string was not formatted correctly- please and thank you


----------



## pangyal

Alrighty, the thread has been updated. I'll update again in about two weeks, I'm sure nobody can guess where I am going...


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Alrighty, the thread has been updated. I'll update again in about two weeks, I'm sure nobody can guess where I am going...



Uh oh, she's down to a 4-digit long point balance!



Gotta rest up for another tough day of ROFR thread updates, though, so enjoy!


----------



## jamesr0721

jamesr0721---$95-$16245-160-AUL-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20-Subsidized- sent 11/5, passed 12/6

First wait is over!


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

Sleepy425 said:


> I’m sorry. Are you going to try again? Have you been watching, are there any good contracts that would work for you right now?


Well, veered way off original plan. I found a perfect Vero Beach contract and our offer was accepted today. I’ll post all the details when it’s submitted to ROFR. THIS one may break my heart if taken!


----------



## skstorm

finally - success with number 2
skstorm---$103-$16000-150-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 256/19, 150/20-seller pays MF 2018- sent 11/8, passed 12/5


----------



## jsand99

I had my offer accepted on my first resale contract on 11/14.  I received an email from the company I'm buying through on 11/16 saying that my deposit check was received.  That is the last thing I've heard from the selling company.  Is this common or should I have heard from them about the contract being submitted for ROFR, etc?


----------



## Mainstreetdreams

jsand99 said:


> I had my offer accepted on my first resale contract on 11/14.  I received an email from the company I'm buying through on 11/16 saying that my deposit check was received.  That is the last thing I've heard from the selling company.  Is this common or should I have heard from them about the contract being submitted for ROFR, etc?



I think you should've been notified. My guess is that you are already weeks into the ROFR process and hopefully will hear something soon. I'd reached out to your agent on Monday and inquire. You should be over 3 weeks into the process by then.


----------



## jsand99

Thanks.  I'll definitely contact them Monday.  I'm a little surprised at the lack of communication from the agent.  I thought I would be informed of things happening like the agent receiving the sellers signed contract, being submitted for ROFR, etc.  The only communication has been that they received my deposit two days after I sent it next day mail and that was only after I asked if it had been received.  The agent also never confirmed that the contract and other documents I sent her were received.  This is my first dvc resale purchase but I've made other real estate sales and purchases and have never felt so uninformed and out of the loop.


----------



## Sleepy425

jsand99 said:


> Thanks.  I'll definitely contact them Monday.  I'm a little surprised at the lack of communication from the agent.  I thought I would be informed of things happening like the agent receiving the sellers signed contract, being submitted for ROFR, etc.  The only communication has been that they received my deposit two days after I sent it next day mail and that was only after I asked if it had been received.  The agent also never confirmed that the contract and other documents I sent her were received.  This is my first dvc resale purchase but I've made other real estate sales and purchases and have never felt so uninformed and out of the loop.


Many of the Resale Companies are open 7 days a week, so you may be able to get ahold of someone today to confirm things.  Our contract was sent to ROFR Nov 12 and passed Dec 5, so there is a good chance you will be finding out in a couple days - they should have sent it as soon as they received your deposit.  Good luck!


----------



## shairpdrh

jsand99 said:


> Thanks.  I'll definitely contact them Monday.  I'm a little surprised at the lack of communication from the agent.  I thought I would be informed of things happening like the agent receiving the sellers signed contract, being submitted for ROFR, etc.  The only communication has been that they received my deposit two days after I sent it next day mail and that was only after I asked if it had been received.  The agent also never confirmed that the contract and other documents I sent her were received.  This is my first dvc resale purchase but I've made other real estate sales and purchases and have never felt so uninformed and out of the loop.



Hope you are well underway with ROFR. The company I used was not great with communication (I had read that going in, but they had the right contract for me), but they did let me know when the major milestones were reached. Hopefully your experience was an anomaly and you will hear back quickly with each subsequent step.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Bryan Burmeister---$100-$16900-160-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 142/19, 160/20-seller pays closing- sent 12/9


----------



## thepak92

JohnGypsy said:


> Ok, it is as I had guessed then!  Makes sense.
> 
> Even if you close in time, the window will be so small.  This would be one of those cases to see (if you happened to close in time) if you could quickly convert them to an RCI Exchange and let them just sit.  People "argue"/discuss here now and then about how much time you need before they expire to do that -- people have this 45 day number in mind, but others (including myself) think they may be reading the rule incorrectly.  But, so far, I've never seen anyone actually just TRY it and see what the official answer is.  It'd be sweet if you could last-minute transfer those to RCI (without locking in a specific RCI location/reservation).
> 
> Good luck!  Keep us informed!


My intent is to quickly rent or transfer pending on time allotted....but of course all that could change if time is too short


----------



## thepak92

#ROFR day 19...not so bad, had a snow day in there...hoping to hear soon I guess...


----------



## Jerry5788

thepak92 said:


> #ROFR day 19...not so bad, had a snow day in there...hoping to hear soon I guess...



Ugh snow - hopefully the winter isn't as cold as they think it will be ....worse case more Disney trips I guess


----------



## thepak92

thepak92 $117-$19521-150-AKV-FEB-150/18, 300/19, 150/20, sent 11/21


----------



## ScubaCat

thepak92 said:


> thepak92 $117-$19521-150-AKV-FEB-150/18, 300/19, 150/20, sent 11/21


CLOSE! But please use the link in post#1 anyway


----------



## MarshallWDW

MarshallWDW---$148-$8373-50-PVB-Dec-0/17, 59/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 12/10

The waiting game begins! This would be my first contract into the world of DVC  This site has been incredibly helpful in giving me the information needed to make a purchase decision (without even needing to ask a question)!


----------



## TarheelMatt2013

TarheelMatt2013---$140-$15634-100-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 12/5

First time buying resale! Hope it goes through!


----------



## thepak92

thepak92---$117-$19521-150-AKV-Feb-150/18, 300/19, 150/20 - sent 11/21


----------



## thepak92

ScubaCat said:


> CLOSE! But please use the link in post#1 anyway


as Donald would say "phooey".. ha, ok, think it's absolutely correct now...


----------



## cheygirl

cheygirl said:


> cheygirl---$167-$17255-100-VGF-Feb-0/17, 100/18, 205/19, 95/20- sent 11/16



Passed 12/11


----------



## kboo

New
↑
cheygirl---$167-$17255-100-VGF-Feb-0/17, 100/18, 205/19, 95/20- sent 11/16
Passed 12/11

Congratulations, @cheygirl!

I assume those are banked 2017 points in 2018? Have you decided what you're going to do with them, if you close in time? Sending lots of good vibes that the rest of the process is FAST for you.


----------



## cheygirl

kboo said:


> New
> ↑
> cheygirl---$167-$17255-100-VGF-Feb-0/17, 100/18, 205/19, 95/20- sent 11/16
> Passed 12/11
> 
> Congratulations, @cheygirl!
> 
> I assume those are banked 2017 points in 2018? Have you decided what you're going to do with them, if you close in time? Sending lots of good vibes that the rest of the process is FAST for you.


Thank you!  Yes, those are banked 2017 points.  I am hoping the rest of the process goes quickly so we can use or rent them.  But I am not that hopeful.  It was mentioned to try to move them to RCI also.  My first contract passed in 9 days so this was a long wait but I am very happy!


----------



## hichicha

hichicha---$133.45-$22728-160-BLT-Oct-24/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-split closing/seller pays '18 MF- sent 12/12

Just confirmed it was actually sent to Disney today 12/12.


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

TheEnchantedRose---$116-$28399-225-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 225/19, 225/20- sent 12/11


Here we go again


----------



## Sleepy425

jsand99 said:


> Thanks.  I'll definitely contact them Monday.  I'm a little surprised at the lack of communication from the agent.  I thought I would be informed of things happening like the agent receiving the sellers signed contract, being submitted for ROFR, etc.  The only communication has been that they received my deposit two days after I sent it next day mail and that was only after I asked if it had been received.  The agent also never confirmed that the contract and other documents I sent her were received.  This is my first dvc resale purchase but I've made other real estate sales and purchases and have never felt so uninformed and out of the loop.


Any update?


----------



## arminnie

Arminnie---$97-$22910-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/17, 52/18, 230/19, 230/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 11/10, taken 12/10

I am the seller not the buyer.  But I thought the information might be helpful since there are so few OKW extended sales.


----------



## motherof5

Jerry5788 said:


> Congrats!


Congrats


----------



## motherof5

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$101-$16690-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 125/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 10/26, taken 11/29
> 
> There is a first time for everything!!! Not too surprised by this one, to be honest.


This would have been a great one!


----------



## motherof5

Stinkomann20x6 said:


> Sorry if I’m doing this wrong but I used the link. After a lot of help from awesome folks here, we made an offer that was accepted for PVB. Since so close to January assuming I add the MFs in total cost.
> 
> Stinkomann20x6---$142-$30473-200-PVB-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 11/30 - Waiting.


Good luck


----------



## motherof5

TheEnchantedRose said:


> TheEnchantedRose---$92-$26633-270-OKW-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 270/19- sent 11/2, taken 12/5
> 
> So second try gone too. I guess I will not get to spend my 30th at Disney.
> But, I will try again. I'll just do a celebration a bit later.


Wow this surprises me since no points til 2019.  Sorry.  Hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## motherof5

DougEMG said:


> That's quiet the price you got, well done


WOW!


----------



## motherof5

thepak92 said:


> thepak92---$117-$19521-150-AKV-Feb-150/18, 300/19, 150/20 - sent 11/21


Good luck


----------



## storey13

I've been saving up for a CCV purchase. First time buyers. Hoping for the best with ROFR.

storey13---$140-$22905-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/17, 52/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 12/12


----------



## jsand99

Sleepy425 said:


> Any update?



I contacted my agent yesterday evening and she said it was submitted to Disney on 11-16.  She also said that Disney has been taking the full 30 days recently.


----------



## momto3gr8boys

momto3gr8boys---$100-$16595-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20-Seller pays MF for 2018 and 2019- sent 11/26


----------



## meekey7197

momto3gr8boys said:


> momto3gr8boys---$100-$16595-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20-Seller pays MF for 2018 and 2019- sent 11/26



We have a very similar contract being submitted this week. Same price per point, different UY. I’ll be watching to see if yours passes! Good luck!


----------



## Sleepy425

jsand99 said:


> I contacted my agent yesterday evening and she said it was submitted to Disney on 11-16.  She also said that Disney has been taking the full 30 days recently.


Good luck! Ours took 23 days (submitted 11/12) so hopefully you hear soon.


----------



## ScubaCat

arminnie said:


> Arminnie---$97-$22910-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/17, 52/18, 230/19, 230/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 11/10, taken 12/10
> 
> I am the seller not the buyer.  But I thought the information might be helpful since there are so few OKW extended sales.



All contracts are helpful to the stats.  Thanks for posting!  (And congrats -- when it's bought back, you get the check super fast from DVD!)


----------



## motherof5

meekey7197 said:


> We have a very similar contract being submitted this week. Same price per point, different UY. I’ll be watching to see if yours passes! Good luck!


Good luck


----------



## meekey7197

meekey7197---$100-$16737-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 26/19, 160/20- sent 12/14


----------



## arminnie

arminnie said:


> Arminnie---$97-$22910-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/17, 52/18, 230/19, 230/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 11/10, taken 12/10


I received the closing documents from Disney on Thursday, Dec. 13.  I had them notarized and back to Fed Ex the same day.  I hope I receive the money before year end.


----------



## ScubaCat

arminnie said:


> I received the closing documents from Disney on Thursday, Dec. 13.  I had them notarized and back to Fed Ex the same day.  I hope I receive the money before year end.



It won't be long.


----------



## DduzDis

Here we go again....back on the resale roller coaster.  

DduzDis---$118-$18285-150-BWV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 12/14


----------



## Disneykate605

DduzDis said:


> Here we go again....back on the resale roller coaster.
> 
> DduzDis---$118-$18285-150-BWV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 12/14



I think you will pass...we are closing on a 200 pt BWV April UY for $116 a point next week. Good luck!! I LOVE BWV!!


----------



## DduzDis

Disneykate605 said:


> I think you will pass...we are closing on a 200 pt BWV April UY for $116 a point next week. Good luck!! I LOVE BWV!!



Excellent.  Congratulations and thank you!


----------



## Jerry5788

I’m the seller here - shocked it was bought back

Jerry5788---$116-$18000-150-BCV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 150/21-(Seller in deal)- sent 11/15, taken 12/15


----------



## Gryhndmom

TarheelMatt2013 said:


> TarheelMatt2013---$140-$15634-100-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 12/5
> 
> First time buying resale! Hope it goes through!





hichicha said:


> hichicha---$133.45-$22728-160-BLT-Oct-24/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-split closing/seller pays '18 MF- sent 12/12
> 
> Just confirmed it was actually sent to Disney today 12/12.



Best of luck to you both !


----------



## momto3gr8boys

meekey7197 said:


> We have a very similar contract being submitted this week. Same price per point, different UY. I’ll be watching to see if yours passes! Good luck!



Good luck to you, too!  I'm getting to the anxious part of this whole thing!


----------



## ScubaCat

Jerry5788 said:


> I’m the seller here - shocked it was bought back
> 
> Jerry5788---$116-$18000-150-BCV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20-(Seller in deal)- sent 11/15, taken 12/15



Direct is $185 now, though, and probably more next month.  So quite a spread even with the points being stripped.


----------



## Jerry5788

ScubaCat said:


> Direct is $185 now, though, and probably more next month.  So quite a spread even with the points being stripped.



Sorry I actually messed up listing and just fixed!


----------



## ScubaCat

Jerry5788 said:


> Sorry I actually messed up listing and just fixed!



Oh, yeah, surprising they'd take that back with 19 and 20 MF still outstanding and having to hold it on the books that long. Maybe they can flip existing points they already have while keeping that to fulfill the 2% requirement. Or maybe I have no idea. One of the two


----------



## Jerry5788

ScubaCat said:


> Oh, yeah, surprising they'd take that back with 19 and 20 MF still outstanding and having to hold it on the books that long. Maybe they can flip existing points they already have while keeping that to fulfill the 2% requirement. Or maybe I have no idea. One of the two



Yeah buyer pays MF and got no credit.


----------



## ScubaCat

Jerry5788 said:


> Yeah buyer pays MF and got no credit.



It's still a decent price vs direct. I guess 116 seems too low for them to let slide. Who knows. This is the same parent company that brought us Tony's Town Square restaurant after all, so obviously anything is possible.

But congrats on getting the check quickly!


----------



## trilliank

Trilliank---$130-$20272-150-BLT-Feb-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 11/20, taken 12/17


----------



## ScubaCat

trilliank said:


> Trilliank---$130-$20272-150-BLT-Feb-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 11/20, taken 12/17


Sorry, that was a good deal.  Too good, I guess!  With all the points coming in just a month and a half, that'll be easily flipped, so I can see why they bought it back.  Still a bummer though.  Try again!


----------



## trilliank

ScubaCat said:


> Sorry, that was a good deal.  Too good, I guess!  With all the points coming in just a month and a half, that'll be easily flipped, so I can see why they bought it back.  Still a bummer though.  Try again!


We are looking at a deal on BRV now, we already have points there though, we were kinda hoping to add another resort. ‍  Maybe something else will pop up!


----------



## ScubaCat

trilliank said:


> We are looking at a deal on BRV now, we already have points there though, we were kinda hoping to add another resort. ‍  Maybe something else will pop up!


All the cool kids stay at BCV.  Or so I've heard


----------



## Cyberc1978

ScubaCat said:


> All the cool kids stay at BCV.  Or so I've heard


Don’t believe anything you hear


----------



## kboo

trilliank said:


> Trilliank---$130-$20272-150-BLT-Feb-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 11/20, taken 12/17



 Oh no! So sorry! That is actually surprising to me, since I have been looking for BLT in Feb UY and hoping for a price around then. Time to look for stripped contracts (for us)... 

And as @ScubaCat has said, our first time staying at BCV, DH wanted to sell the BLT points we'd *just *bought in order to buy BCV. I had to talk him off the ledge... I mean pirate ship water slide.


----------



## Katytatey

Katytatey---$101-$21886-205-SSR-Jun-0/17, 34/18, 205/19, 205/20- sent 12/18


----------



## DduzDis

kboo said:


> Oh no! So sorry! That is actually surprising to me, since I have been looking for BLT in Feb UY and hoping for a price around then. Time to look for stripped contracts (for us)...
> 
> And as @ScubaCat has said, our first time staying at BCV, DH wanted to sell the BLT points we'd *just *bought in order to buy BCV. I had to talk him off the ledge... I mean pirate ship water slide.



This is really crazy thinking back to the BLT contract I purchased just last year.  Our BWV contract currently in ROFR is stripped until 2020 and I still worry the mouse may take it.  We'll see....


----------



## thepak92

thepak92---$117-$19521-150-AKV-Feb-150/18, 300/19, 150/20 - sent 11/21, passed 12/18


----------



## thepak92

Yay, passed ROFR, finally, so next question - chances of estoppel and closing before 31 Jan??? we will receive points that will expire 31 Jan - time to even rent those out? SSR? thoughts/input appreciated...


----------



## jsand99

jsand99---$95-$11910-120-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 120/20 - sent 11/16

Realized I've never posted this.  Day 33 and still waiting...


----------



## meekey7197

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$95-$11910-120-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 120/20 - sent 11/16
> 
> Realized I've never posted this.  Day 33 and still waiting...



Ugh. We just sent an AKV Contract... was hoping to not have to wait that long. That’s a good deal if it passes!


----------



## jsand99

meekey7197 said:


> Ugh. We just sent an AKV Contract... was hoping to not have to wait that long. That’s a good deal if it passes!



Hopefully you don't have to wait as long as I have.  Communication from the selling agent has been rather poor.  I had to ask if I wanted to know anything like if my deposit check had been received and if the contract had been submitted for ROFR.  Waiting for the full 30 days is bad enough and going beyond that is just cruel!  I've seen people whose contracts were submitted after mine receiving news, so it has me wondering if Disney is not the one slowing this down.  Since communication has been almost nonexistent, I've been checking the agency's Facebook page to see if they post that I've passed before I'm actually notified.  Since the agent is posting pictures from Aulani, I guess I may be waiting until the end of her trip for any news.


----------



## kboo

thepak92 said:


> Yay, passed ROFR, finally, so next question - chances of estoppel and closing before 31 Jan??? we will receive points that will expire 31 Jan - time to even rent those out? SSR? thoughts/input appreciated...



I think it is possible. I would be contacting the broker and title co and asking if there's any way you can help move the process along as you'd like to try your best to see if you can get points in your account before 1/31. Even if you rent them as a reservation or just rent at a steep discount, at least you'd be getting some value for them. Priced right, you should get some takers... 

After passing estoppel, or while you are waiting, ask the broker/title co what you can do to make closing happen as soon as possible. If you think there's a possibility the seller may be slow, ask if there's any way the title co would be willing to hold their signed documents in escrow so they'd only be waiting on you to close.* Just being a very polite and earnest pest may help move your contract along. 

Then, as soon as you've closed, start calling DVC - same deal ... my first contract, I was already at around 9 months before I wanted to make a booking, and BLT standard rooms were already gone, or going. So I called around once a day, always very nicely and very politely, explaining the reason why I was sorry to be a pest ... I didn't get the letter telling me how to activate my account, etc. until after I'd already booked my trip online with the points that were already in my account. So it definitely helps to be the squeaky wheel when you have a real reason to be. and possibly losing out on 150 points is a HUGE reason to be a pest!


*One of my contracts, the seller was international, which meant they had to get documents notarized and complete extra forms, but I found out later that the real delay was because the seller had to come up with money to close, and not surprisingly, that took a while.


----------



## Sleepy425

thepak92 said:


> Yay, passed ROFR, finally, so next question - chances of estoppel and closing before 31 Jan??? we will receive points that will expire 31 Jan - time to even rent those out? SSR? thoughts/input appreciated...


Check out the closing time thread. We passed 12/5. Closed 12/17 and the deed was recorded 12/18. So things are moving pretty quickly. Thankfully our sellers were quick to return the paperwork.


----------



## ScubaCat

Sleepy425 said:


> Check out the closing time thread. We passed 12/5. Closed 12/17 and the deed was recorded 12/18. So things are moving pretty quickly. Thankfully our sellers were quick to return the paperwork.


Congrats!


----------



## Disneykate605

Yes...same with us! Passed ROFR on 12/5 and estoppel on the 11th and closed on the 17th and deed recorded on the 18th.  I'm hoping the trend continues so we can have our points in time to book our next year's Thanksgiving trip at the start of the 11 month booking window ! Fingers crossed!!
Good luck thepak92!!


----------



## arminnie

arminnie said:


> I received the closing documents from Disney on Thursday, Dec. 13.  I had them notarized and back to Fed Ex the same day.  I hope I receive the money before year end.



Arminnie(seller)---$97-$22910-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/17, 52/18, 230/19, 230/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 11/10, taken 12/10

I received my check today 12/20 exactly a week after I received the docs from disney.


----------



## iheartglaciers

iheartglaciers---$146.66-$11685-75-CCV@WL-Oct-0/17, 150/18, 75/19- Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 11/26, passed 12/20

Good thing we'll have the extra points for the new 2020 point charts haha.  Actually, we had decided we needed more points for getting 2BR on a regular basis


----------



## Stinkomann20x6

Stinkomann20x6 said:


> Sorry if I’m doing this wrong but I used the link. After a lot of help from awesome folks here, we made an offer that was accepted for PVB. Since so close to January assuming I add the MFs in total cost.
> 
> Stinkomann20x6---$142-$30473-200-PVB-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 11/30 - Waiting.



So just update on this. I just got an email from dvc resale that this passed today. Now estoppel, which I gotta admit I have no idea what that is lol. But I’m assuming this is all good news, and I don’t run the risk of losing it? Anywhoo pretty stoked!


----------



## ScubaCat

iheartglaciers said:


> Actually, we had decided we needed more points for getting 2BR on a regular basis



Just a 2BR?  I say go for the grand villa.  A thousand more points and you'll be all set!


----------



## DduzDis

Stinkomann20x6 said:


> So just update on this. I just got an email from dvc resale that this passed today. Now estoppel, which I gotta admit I have no idea what that is lol. But I’m assuming this is all good news, and I don’t run the risk of losing it? Anywhoo pretty stoked!



Your risk of losing it is drastically reduced once Disney passes over it. Now it really just becomes a waiting game for your relatively inevitable ownership (aside from the crazy and unforeseen things that can happen) . Estoppel and closing are more just making sure the property share is in good order (no reason it shouldn't be) and then getting the deed registered.


----------



## Stinkomann20x6

DduzDis said:


> Your risk of losing it is drastically reduced once Disney passes over it. Now it really just becomes a waiting game for your relatively inevitable ownership (aside from the crazy and unforeseen things that can happen) . Estoppel and closing are more just making sure the property share is in good order (no reason it shouldn't be) and then getting the deed registered.


Awesome thanks so much for this info!  Hoping to be able to use points for this in a trip in September (first couple weeks) with my family. Either two poly Studios, or a 2 bedroom elsewhere. The waiting game is tough lol. But my ROFR was like 3 weeks only. So I can’t complain.


----------



## DduzDis

Hopefully you'll be in right before that 7 month window opens.  You should be able to grab something.  I was in WDW this past September and it was one of my favorites so far.  Crowd levels were well below expectation after the Labor Day Monday.

That ROFR was fast!  I have a contract in ROFR now and I hope they don't lose that steam.  

Go check out the Estoppel and closing threads.  They will have great advice for the rest of the wait and getting finished up.


----------



## Stinkomann20x6

DduzDis said:


> Hopefully you'll be in right before that 7 month window opens.  You should be able to grab something.  I was in WDW this past September and it was one of my favorites so far.  Crowd levels were well below expectation after the Labor Day Monday.
> 
> That ROFR was fast!  I have a contract in ROFR now and I hope they don't lose that steam.
> 
> Go check out the Estoppel and closing threads.  They will have great advice for the rest of the wait and getting finished up.


Thanks you rock! Def hope they keep plugging along and get you sorted quick! Def hoping we can grab something, it helps we aren’t super only set on a 10 day period so I think we should be good. Appreciate the pointers on where to look next!


----------



## DduzDis

Stinkomann20x6 said:


> Thanks you rock! Def hope they keep plugging along and get you sorted quick! Def hoping we can grab something, it helps we aren’t super only set on a 10 day period so I think we should be good. Appreciate the pointers on where to look next!



Any time.  Good luck and thanks!!


----------



## pkrieger2287

pkrieger2287---$179-$9735-50-VGF-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 50/20- sent 11/29, passed 12/20


Had been waiting until this passed and I informed my wife for Christmas before posting (since she stalks me on the boards). Lol


----------



## pkrieger2287

pkrieger2287 said:


> pkrieger2287---$179-$9735-50-VGF-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 50/20- sent 11/29, passed 12/20
> 
> 
> Had been waiting until this passed and I informed my wife for Christmas before posting (since she stalks me on the boards). Lol




I should also follow this up with the fact that I'm horrible at keeping gifts a secret and after finding out yesterday had to tell her.


----------



## motherof5

arminnie said:


> Arminnie(seller)---$97-$22910-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/17, 52/18, 230/19, 230/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 11/10, taken 12/10
> 
> I received my check today 12/20 exactly a week after I received the docs from disney.


No wonder Disney bought this back.  This was a great deal!


----------



## ScubaCat

pkrieger2287 said:


> Had been waiting until this passed and I informed my wife for Christmas before posting (since she stalks me on the boards). Lol



I learned my less on telling the wife before the waiver came in.  30 days of hell.


----------



## pangyal

Updated! Happy Holidays, everyone


----------



## motherof5

Happy Holidays Everyone.  Perfect time of year for Disney to give you all your contracts!


----------



## momto3gr8boys

momto3gr8boys said:


> momto3gr8boys---$100-$16595-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20-Seller pays MF for 2018 and 2019- sent 11/26



Unfortunately this was taken on 12/20.  I'm not sure how to update the list so that this gets added to the general info section.  Fingers crossed out next one goes through!


----------



## momto3gr8boys

meekey7197 said:


> We have a very similar contract being submitted this week. Same price per point, different UY. I’ll be watching to see if yours passes! Good luck!



I just updated that unfortunately this got taken.  I hope you have better luck!


----------



## meekey7197

momto3gr8boys said:


> I just updated that unfortunately this got taken.  I hope you have better luck!



Oh no! what a bummer, but you found out pretty quick at least. We are going to Disney in 2 weeks and hubby wants to talk about adding direct at CCV with the current incentive so I hope we have an answer by then.


----------



## meekey7197

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$95-$11910-120-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 120/20 - sent 11/16
> 
> Realized I've never posted this.  Day 33 and still waiting...



Did you ever get an answer on this one??


----------



## jsand99

meekey7197 said:


> Did you ever get an answer on this one??



This is day 40 and I'm still waiting...


----------



## ScubaCat

jsand99 said:


> This is day 40 and I'm still waiting...


Call your broker if you haven't already. DVD has likely sent the waiver or notice by now but your broker has missed or misplaced it.


----------



## jsand99

Planning on calling tomorrow. The broker is still posting Facebook pictures from Aulani so that may be why I haven't heard anything yet. I don't really consider that a good reason though if you're running a business like this. The lack of communication from this broker will probably cause me to look elsewhere if this one is taken. I've been patient but this is bordering on ridiculous.


----------



## Gryhndmom

trilliank said:


> Trilliank---$130-$20272-150-BLT-Feb-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 11/20, taken 12/17



Bummer.....don’t give up on BLT.....location, location, location !


----------



## jsand99

ScubaCat said:


> Call your broker if you haven't already. DVD has likely sent the waiver or notice by now but your broker has missed or misplaced it.



I contacted my broker this morning.  She said she emailed and one of the admins replied that the person working on this file is out this week but hopefully someone in her department has an answer.  She said she's hoping we have an answer by the end of the day.  This is my first experience buying resale but this all seems strange.  I don't think I've read or heard of anyone having this issue or going past 40 days.


----------



## jsand99

jsand99---$95-$11910-120-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 120/20 - sent 11/16, taken 12/28

So 42 days after it was supposedly sent I get the news that it has been taken.  Is the 30 day window for Disney to exercise the ROFR an actual rule or can they really just take as long as they want?


----------



## hlhlaw07

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$95-$11910-120-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 120/20 - sent 11/16, taken 12/28
> 
> So 42 days after it was supposedly sent I get the news that it has been taken.  Is the 30 day window for Disney to exercise the ROFR an actual rule or can they really just take as long as they want?


The 30 day rule applies to you, not Disney. You have to give them at least 30 days between submitting for ROFR and closing. They can take all the time they want, limited only by your closing date.  Most brokers put a close date at least 60 days out. If closing is 60 days away, they can take 60 days. They just have to decide by the closing date and you can’t give them less than 30 days to decide.


----------



## DduzDis

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$95-$11910-120-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 120/20 - sent 11/16, taken 12/28
> 
> So 42 days after it was supposedly sent I get the news that it has been taken.  Is the 30 day window for Disney to exercise the ROFR an actual rule or can they really just take as long as they want?



Did they just decide or did your broker just let you know?  From previous posts it sounds like your broker may have been sleeping at the wheel (or Aulani).  Either way, sorry to see a disappointing end.


----------



## Disneykate605

Sorry you had to wait so long for bad news!


----------



## jsand99

DduzDis said:


> Did they just decide or did your broker just let you know?  From previous posts it sounds like your broker may have been sleeping at the wheel (or Aulani).  Either way, sorry to see a disappointing end.



The lack of communication from the broker has made me feel like my transaction wasn't a priority pretty much the entire time.  I honestly think Disney made their decision a while ago but her being in Hawaii is why I just found out.  I asked on December 10th and she said she hadn't heard anything.  I asked again yesterday and she said she still hadn't heard anything but would try to find out.  This morning she let me know it had been taken and said she had to speak with senior admin to get an answer because the person working on my file is out this week and no one wanted to give her an answer.  This all may be true but feels more like her covering for not being on top of things.


----------



## DduzDis

jsand99 said:


> The lack of communication from the broker has made me feel like my transaction wasn't a priority pretty much the entire time.  I honestly think Disney made their decision a while ago but her being in Hawaii is why I just found out.  I asked on December 10th and she said she hadn't heard anything.  I asked again yesterday and she said she still hadn't heard anything but would try to find out.  This morning she let me know it had been taken and said she had to speak with senior admin to get an answer because the person working on my file is out this week and no one wanted to give her an answer.  This all may be true but feels more like her covering for not being on top of things.



If this is your first trip on the resale road, don't let it get you down and try for another (maybe with a different broker this time).  It can be a frustrating trip vs direct but definitely worth it in the end.  I wish you the best of luck and a smooth ride for your next one.


----------



## jsand99

DduzDis said:


> If this is your first trip on the resale road, don't let it get you down and try for another (maybe with a different broker this time).  It can be a frustrating trip vs direct but definitely worth it in the end.  I wish you the best of luck and a smooth ride for your next one.



Thanks!  I'm definitely going to try again.  I've got a short list of other contracts I've been putting together over the last few weeks in case this one was taken.


----------



## mlittig

jsand99 said:


> Thanks!  I'm definitely going to try again.  I've got a short list of other contracts I've been putting together over the last few weeks in case this one was taken.



I have had some wonderful, open and honest communications on the purchases of my resale contracts so your experience is not the norm   Wishing you better luck the next time


----------



## pangyal

Updated, although it was a bit depressing to only have two entries to post and both were ones that had been taken. Sorry to both of you- a new year is just around the corner


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Updated, although it was a bit depressing to only have two entries to post and both were ones that had been taken. Sorry to both of you- a new year is just around the corner



I feel a new thread coming...  It's gonna be the best one yet!


----------



## herb102211

herb10211---$57-$1952-25-VB-Apr-0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 12/31


----------



## motherof5

pangyal said:


> Updated, although it was a bit depressing to only have two entries to post and both were ones that had been taken. Sorry to both of you- a new year is just around the corner


Yes Hope everyone has a great new year and luck when submitting contracts


----------



## motherof5

herb102211 said:


> herb10211---$57-$1952-25-VB-Apr-0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 12/31


Good luck.  Hope you get great news in 2019!


----------



## motherof5

ScubaCat said:


> I feel a new thread coming...  It's gonna be the best one yet!


I agree


----------



## mlittig

Ending 2018 on a wonderful, positive, hopeful note as add-on-itis strikes again Fingers crossed that it will pass since Old Key West has been on Disney's ROFR radar this year  As tempting as some of the lower price contracts were (in the $80's and $90's for OKW), I wanted to make sure that my offer wasn't so low that it was a red flag for Disney 
mlittig---$103-$5933-50-OKW-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 12/31/18


----------



## Disneykate605

Good luck!!


----------



## pangyal

New thread is up


----------



## CarolMN

Link to New Thread for 1Qtr 2019:

*ROFR Thread January to March 2019*


----------

